#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-21
<Githzerai> Z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-22
<crveni> dobar dan :)
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<Broker> samo da proverim jel se vidim i jel sam tu
<maletaski> tuj si :D
<Broker> e to, hvala druže
<maletaski> ;D
<Broker> :)
<Broker> jel ima još neki IRC kanal koji je aktivan
<crveni> skim pricas?
<maletaski> ko?
<crveni> ti?
<maletaski> ja
<crveni> ;)
<Broker> ja :)
<maletaski> sa njim :D
<Broker> milim vezan za Linux
<Broker> *mislim
<crveni> imas bracu hrvate koji su aktivni
<Broker> jok mislio sam ovde u dragog naj Srbiji
<Broker> nam*
<maletaski> eh aj opet restart brb
<Broker> koji klijent koristite
<Broker> za IRC
<Broker> koji je naj
<crveni> ne bih znao
<crveni> znam da su na freenode hrvati najaktivniji
<crveni> irssi
<crveni> je meni dobar
<Broker> a čiji je irssi
<crveni> kako ciji?
<crveni> to je klijent
<crveni> za irc
<Broker> aha
<Broker> ok ko
<crveni> nije kanal :)
<Broker> ok shvatio
<crveni> ali sigurno ima i kanal za podrsku
<Broker> XChat-GNOME IRC Chat nije loš ali ili ne znam ili nema podršju za zvuk
<crveni> zvuk?
<Broker> da čujem kada recimo neko odgovori
<Broker> ne da se čujemo
<maletaski> ima u xchatu
<maletaski> da se podesi
<maletaski> sound alert
<Broker> samo tren
<crveni> mozda covek oce da dahce na krstarica #samo_sex
<maletaski> lol :D
<crveni> radi li ta alsa?
<maletaski> nope
<maletaski> :/
<crveni> uopste?
<maletaski> sad mi više ne prepoznaje zvučnu uopšte
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> sad sam je opravio :D
<crveni> pa alsaconf prvo
<Broker> ok sve sam čekirao
<crveni> pa onda alsamixer
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> neće alsaconf da mi prepozna zvučnu
<crveni> jel?
<crveni> zanimljivo
<maletaski> kaže no supported PnP or PCI card found
<maletaski> pa jes
<maletaski> meni je integrisana
<maletaski> jbg
<crveni> samo sec
<crveni> pricamo o archu?
<crveni> jel tako?
<maletaski> da
<crveni> gnome?
<maletaski> yap
<crveni> a sta kaze na alsamixer
<maletaski> ček da vidim
<maletaski> nema alsamixera niđe
<maletaski> lol
<crveni> damn
<Broker> jok ne radi
<Broker> nema veze
<maletaski> a?
<maletaski> Å¡ta neradi ?
<Broker> movi zvučni signali
<Broker> ovi
<maletaski> pa si ih uključio
<Broker> nema veze
<maletaski> u settings
<maletaski> pa preferences
<maletaski> pa u saound
<maletaski> sound*
<crveni> lspci sta kaze?
<maletaski> pa tu podešavaš
<Broker> nemam ja saound
<maletaski> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<maletaski> kako nemaš
<maletaski> sound
<Broker> imam Sound Notification
<maletaski> pa to
<Broker> i pošto ga čekiram
<maletaski> pogrešno sam ukuco
<Broker> on se dečekira
<Broker> sam
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> onda moraš ručno
<maletaski> u fajlu
<Broker> nema veze, ne znači mi to nešto Bog zna šta, tek sam pitao
<maletaski> ok
<crveni> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61471
<Broker> zato što sam dosta često koristio IRC preko Opere
<Broker> samo tren
<maletaski> to baš i čitam :D
<Broker> ja sam na Ubuntuu a ne na Archu
<crveni> izgleda da moras rucno da upises drajver i modul
<crveni> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Alsa
<maletaski> pa na ubuntu sam i mislio
<crveni> moram da dam detetu rucak
<crveni> tu sam
<maletaski> mada može da se desi da ima razlike
<Broker> broker@broker-desktop:~$ sudo gpasswd -a broker audio
<Broker> [sudo] password for broker:
<Broker> Adding user broker to group audio
<Broker> broker@broker-desktop:~$ pacman -S alsa-utils
<Broker> The program 'pacman' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Broker> sudo apt-get install pacman
<Broker> pacman: command not found
<Broker> broker@broker-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install pacman
<Broker> Reading package lists... Done
<Broker> Building dependency tree
<Broker> Reading state information... Done
<Broker> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Broker>   pacman
<Broker> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Broker> Need to get 33.5kB of archives.
<Broker> After this operation, 176kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Broker> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe pacman 10-17ubuntu1 [33.5kB]
<Broker> Fetched 33.5kB in 0s (105kB/s)
<Broker> Selecting previously deselected package pacman.
<Broker> (Reading database ... 231446 files and directories currently installed.)
<Broker> Unpacking pacman (from .../pacman_10-17ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<Broker> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<Broker> Processing triggers for menu ...
<Broker> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Broker> Setting up pacman (10-17ubuntu1) ...
<Broker> Processing triggers for menu ...
<Broker> broker@broker-desktop:~$ pacman -S alsa-utils
<Broker> XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0.0"
<Broker>       after 1453 requests (1452 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Broker> broker@broker-desktop:~$ pacman -S alsa-oss
<Broker> XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0.0"
<Broker>       after 1066 requests (1065 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Broker> broker@broker-desktop:~$ alsamixer
<Broker> broker@broker-desktop:~$
<Broker> ima nekih problema
<Broker> nema veze, bitno je da sam tu
<Broker> :)
<Broker> imam jedno pitanje
<Broker> treba mi savet
<Broker> ako ima nekog
<Broker> očigledno nema nikoga :)
<maletaski> lol
<Broker> aha evo ga , radi i zvuk
<maletaski> jel :D
<Broker> radi radi nego kako
<maletaski> eto :D
<Broker> hvala
<maletaski> kad se malo ubeđuješ
<Broker> može jedan savet
<maletaski> oma proradi :D
<maletaski> naravno
<Broker> nego kako
<crveni> samo broker ovaj pacman i ovo uputstvo nije bilo za tebe
<maletaski> hehe :D
<Broker> nema veze
<Broker> ha ha ha
<Broker> sada imam i packam
<Broker> vidi ovo
<crveni> to je bilo za malettaskog
<Broker> ja sam još na 9.10
<maletaski> dobro
<Broker> i ne znam da li da čekam 11.04
<maletaski> aha
<Broker> ili da idem na 10.04.2
<maletaski> pa ako ti sve radi kako treba
<maletaski> ne diraj
<Broker> ne znam te novotarije mi se ne sviđaju na 11.04
<maletaski> dok ne izađe 11.04
<Broker> ne bih dirao radi kao sat
<maletaski> onda nečačkaj :D:D
<Broker> nego mu prestaje podrška s izlaskom 11.04
<maletaski> pa kad bude izašao
<maletaski> ti pređi na 11.04
<Broker> e to je pitanje
<maletaski> Å¡to?
<Broker> da li da pređem na 11.04 ili odmah sada na 10.04.2
<Broker> i da budem duže vreme miran
<maletaski> pa kažem ti
<maletaski> ako ti sve radi ok
<maletaski> ne diraj
<maletaski> dok ne izađe 11.04
<Broker> ok, hvala na savetu
<Broker> znači čekamo 11 april
<maletaski> np
<crveni> kako ide sa alsom maletaski?
<maletaski> nikako
<maletaski> proradila
<crveni> jes?
<maletaski> ali samo kao stereo
<maletaski> neće lfe
<crveni> que?
<crveni> sta je to?
<maletaski> to je bass
<crveni> ja sam mislio da ima stereo i mono
<maletaski> ili ti subwofer
<maletaski> hehe :D
<crveni> a to je posebno?
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> Å¡est kanala
<maletaski> prednji levi desni
<maletaski> zadnji levi desni
<crveni> iha
<maletaski> subwofer i centar
<crveni> pa kako to sve cujes na slusalicama? ;)
<maletaski> pa na sluškama je stereo
<crveni> a ovo home surround?
<maletaski> da
<crveni> skontao lol
<maletaski> samo što neće da radi kako treba :/
<Broker> jel može neko da mi pojasni šta znače ovi termini opovanje i deopovanje
<maletaski> to je za operatere kanala
<maletaski> tebi to netreba :D
<crveni> a vidis u onom postu kaze baja da je presao na puls audio
<maletaski> uh
<Broker> ok, čitam ovde pa se pitam šta li je
<Broker> http://ubuntu-rs.org/irc/
<maletaski> nikako pulse
<maletaski> probao sam i njega
<crveni> jes pise da se vratio na alsu
<maletaski> ali je još gore podesiti pulse
<maletaski> nego alsu
<maletaski> radila meni alsa odlično
<maletaski> dok nisam shebo matičnu
<maletaski> pa posle matične mi rikne i grafička
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> sad i mene počo klinac da davi :D
<crveni> moram da idem
<crveni> vidimo se
<marlu_> evo me (Broker) sada ali na 10.10 isto na Xchatu, ovde ima svih opcija za podešavanje
<maletaski> aha
<marlu_> mislim za zvuk
<maletaski> znači ono si bio na staroj verziji xchata
<marlu_> izgleda
<maletaski> da da
<maletaski> kod mene je xchat 2.8.8
<marlu_> isto je i ovde na 10.10
<maletaski> da
<marlu_> samo da bacim pogled na 9.10
<maletaski> aj
<Atlantic777> poz
<maletaski> zzzz
<maletaski> :D
<Broker> nije ovo XChat već XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<Broker> sada ću da instaliram XChat i ubacim odmah repo da uzme najnoviju verziju
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> zato nema tih opcija za zvuk
<maletaski> hehe Broker X2
<maletaski> :D
<Broker__> evo za KK ima samo verzija XChat 2.8.6 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat
<Broker__> mada i ovde ima opcije koje ste opsivali malopre
<maletaski> eto
<Broker__> e evo ga sada i blinka i svira :)
<maletaski> :D
<Broker__> tu sam to sam se izlogova sa drugog klijenta
<Broker__> :)
<Broker__> imama me svuda :)
<maletaski> hehe :D
<broklap> a evo me i sa laptopa, isto Maverick :)
<Broker> odo, pozdrav i laku noć svima
<Beretta021> laku noc Broker
<broklap> hvala takođe, evo me sa laptopa, isklučujem i njega
<myth> pozdrav
<myth> Graphics:  Card nVidia NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] X.Org 1.9.0 Res: 640x480@50.0hz
<myth>            GLX Renderer GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE2 GLX Version 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.43.19
<myth> pokusavm tome da stanem u kraj al nema sanse
<myth> pa bih zamolio nekog ko moze samo da me uputi na neku temu na forumu znam
<myth> da je dosta pisano
<myth> samo meni ova rezolucija pretragu cini malo komplikovano
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-23
<Shimmy_> mrtvo?
<Beretta021> skroz
<Beretta021> :)
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<Beretta021> z
<Atlantic777> zZ
<promis> Ćć
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-24
<win7_rules> dobar dan
<code> pozdrav svima, kako mogu da instaliram update 10.04.2 na 10.04.1
<code> nigde mi u softwer
<code> nigde mi u update manager-u ne prijavljuje taj update.
<code> jel trebam neki ppa da stavim?
<Beretta021> ne
<Beretta021> jel si pogledao u software sources
<Beretta021> sta ti je podeseno za update
<code> sec
<code> samo da proverim
<Beretta021> idi y synaptic
<code> lts relased only
<Beretta021> hm
<code> ma sve je kako treba, zato me i buni sto neda update.
<Beretta021> probaj dist-upgrade
<code> nece
<Beretta021> jbg onda
<Beretta021> jesi na Main Serveru?
<code> jesam
<code> ma sve je podeseno kako treba, ali eto opet nece.
<code> zato me i buni
<Beretta021> ne znam sta je onda
<code> ne znam ni ja:)
<code> nema veze, valjda cu naci neko resenje
<code> izgleda mora da se skine pa sa cd-a da se instalira
<Anpu> o/
<Atlantic777> poz
<praetoriaen> ljudi imam jedno pitanje.. imam laptop asus k52j, koji derivat ubuntua mi preporucujete? ima nvidia optimus tehnologiju koja nije podrzana al mi treba nesto sto ce trajati i nece crashovati svaku trecu nedelju
<Alek_86> evo berete
<Alek_86> :)
<Alek_86> bracala, sta mozemo da uradimo sa onom tv karticom?
<Alek_86> dosao sam s posla, mrtav sam umoran, jaoj.. :(
<Alek_86> Beretta, jel si tu?
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: jesi li sredio nešto oko štampača?
<webmasteryoda> jesam
<webmasteryoda> fora je sledeca
<webmasteryoda> stampac mora da bude ukljucen kada ga upalis
<webmasteryoda> tj. kada upalis racunar
<webmasteryoda> tek kada digne sistem, tek tada palis stampac
<webmasteryoda> i onda je sve ok
<webmasteryoda> probao sam na sve moguce nacine, ali drugacije nece
<webmasteryoda> nego znas sta mi treba
<webmasteryoda> treba mi pomoc oko fluxa
<webmasteryoda> ako nije frka
<webmasteryoda> nisam hteo da lutam... kontao sam tebe da pitam
<webmasteryoda> po forumima svi preporucuju gnome applet
<webmasteryoda> ali ne znam da li je to dobro resenje za kubuntu
<webmasteryoda> ili mozda ima neko bolje, a "nezavisno" resenje
<TildaTurn> webmasteryoda; mislim da too nema veze sa Flux-om.
<webmasteryoda> nego ?
<TildaTurn> pa ako radi na KDE treba i na Flux :)
<webmasteryoda> pa ne moze da fluxu
<webmasteryoda> jer je u kdeu kde plasma applet
<webmasteryoda> flux ne koristi plasma desktop
<TildaTurn> hm
<TildaTurn> a konzola ?
<TildaTurn> "ispod haube" ?
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: ček pa konektuješ se nekim network managerom
<Atlantic777> imaš wicd?
<webmasteryoda> nemam
<webmasteryoda> nije problem instalirati wicd
<webmasteryoda> ali se bojim da ne sjebem kde
<webmasteryoda> posto koristim onaj kde network manager
<webmasteryoda> ali ga svakako ne dize sa fluxom
<webmasteryoda> pa sam mislio da stavim nesto sto sigurno nece sjebati kde applet
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: na kakvu mrežu se kačiš?
<Atlantic777> kabl ili nešto drugo?
<webmasteryoda> uglavnom wireless
<Atlantic777> Ček, a zašto ne bi pokrenuo knetworkmanager u fluxboxu?
<webmasteryoda> pa mislim da to i ne moze
<webmasteryoda> a i ne bih da ucitava celu plazmu
<webmasteryoda> i takodje treba mi applet na flux taskabaru
<Atlantic777> Da, može. Samo treba i dbus da bude pokrenut.
<Atlantic777> Valjda...
<Atlantic777> no nebitno
<Atlantic777> pa isntaliraj wicd, to radi, sigurno
<Atlantic777> ja ga i na gentoo koristim, i to bez grafičkog orkuženja, samo curses
<Atlantic777> i Å¡ljaka kao ludo
<webmasteryoda> pa dobro, ali da li ce mi sjebati kde network manager
<webmasteryoda> to je kljucno pitanje
<Atlantic777> ne, ako nisu istovreemno pokrenuti nema Å¡anse
<webmasteryoda> aj probacu
<webmasteryoda> sta treba da ubacim u autostart
<webmasteryoda> aj mi reci sta je kod tebe
<Atlantic777> uf, kod mene je u rc.conf wicd daemon :D
<Atlantic777> sad ne znam kako to ide tamo...
<webmasteryoda> aj sad sam stavio
<webmasteryoda> u start up
<webmasteryoda> wicd-client &
<webmasteryoda> sad cemo da vidimo
<webmasteryoda> idemo relog
<kyoda> hmmm
<kyoda> nesto ne stima
<Atlantic777> :/
<kyoda> instalirao sam ga
<kyoda> i startuje ga
<kyoda> ali nece da se konektuje
<Atlantic777> Vidi mrežu?
<kyoda> vidi mreze
<kyoda> ali nece da se poveze
<kyoda> koristim wpa2 konekciju
<kyoda> ali sada kada sam usao u kde
<kyoda> stoji wicd ikonica
<kyoda> povezana
<kyoda> sad cu probati relog
<kyoda> jok
<kyoda> probacu da uklonim password
<kyoda> da vidim da li je do toga
<webmasteryoda> Aaaaa...... :D
<webmasteryoda> sjebo sam kubuntu konekciju...... primoran sam na gnome
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> Uff pa kako si uspeo?
<Atlantic777> Isključi zaštitu na ruteru.
<Atlantic777> Iz konzole iwconfig wlan0 essid ImeMreže
<Atlantic777> dhcpcd wlan0
<Atlantic777> ili koji već dhcp klijent imaš
<webmasteryoda> nece da se poveze
<webmasteryoda> ni sa wicd
<webmasteryoda> ni sa kde network
<webmasteryoda> sad cu probati iz konzole
<webmasteryoda> ma kakvi.... sjebao sam ga nacisto
<webmasteryoda> sad cu da postujem na forumu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-25
<Marijan> Pozdrav, ima li neko ovde da je profesionalac u ubuntu?
<Marijan> Treba mi pomoc
<HTC> dobar dan
<HTC> moze li neko da mi pomogne sa slomljenim paketima
<HTC> prcam se ceo dan skoro
<HTC> i ne mogu da resim problem
<HTC> :(
<HTC> znaci ne moze
<Atlantic777> Sačekaj malo, javiće se sigurno neko. :)
<HTC> hahaha
<HTC> sacekao sam malo
<HTC> :D
<Atlantic777> Sačekaj još malo. :)
<Atlantic777> Izlgeda da nisi dovoljno. :P
<HTC> zeza me vlc
<HTC> :(
<HTC> 	libavcodec-extra-52 (>=4:0.5.1-1) but it is not installable
<HTC> :(
<HTC> pozdrav
<HTC> ima li koga
<zarkoooo> ima li koga
<zarkoooo> ljudiiiiiiiii
<zarkoooo> ima li kogaaaaaa
<zarkoooo> hello plp
<zarkoooo> anyone?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-26
<promis> Ćao društvo!
<promis> i dalje ne mogu da se ulogujem na ovaj server iz chat programa pre nekiih 20h
<promis> možda i nekih 18h
<promis> nisam baš ispitivao
<promis> nije do sistema
<promis> nije do klijenata
<promis> nije do mrežnih karti
<promis> ovaj qwebirc eto radi
<promis> mada je i on nešto kilav
<Atlantic777> Ček, ček... šta je problem?
<Atlantic777> Ne možeš iz IM klijenta da se konektuješ na ovaj irc server?
<Atlantic777> Koji prog je u pitanju?
<promis> jock
<promis> ni pidgin, ni xchat
<promis> drugi irc serveri rade
<Atlantic777> irssi?
<promis> ono bar sam probao krstaricu to je bilo ubačeno u xchat
<promis> nisam probao
<Atlantic777> Ajd probaj još irssi pa ako ni on ne bude radio onda je nešto ozbiljnije. :D
<promis> video sam da je terminalski
<Atlantic777> Da, jeste.
<Atlantic777> I najbolji je. :P
<promis> pa jel komplikovan
<promis> jel ima bar neku grafiku
<promis> :D
<promis> mislim ono, jel izgleda bar kao top?
<Atlantic777> Pa i nema nešto grafike, ali ima taman toliko koliko treba.
<Atlantic777> Da, naravno. :D
<promis> jel ima neka podešavanja?
<Atlantic777> Ali ne nagovaram te da ga koristiš svakodnevno, već samo da vidimo da li radi.
<Atlantic777> Pa imaš conf fajlove.
<Atlantic777> promis: može mala usluga? Da mi nađeš link za xubuntu 32 bit, 10.10. Uništio sam browser, a hitno mi treba.
<Atlantic777> Samo link pa da ga svučem sa wget.
<Guest67449> jo
<Atlantic777> hi
<Guest67449> radi irssi
<Atlantic777> znači xchat je problem
<Guest67449> radi i onaj webchay
<Guest67449> pa sad
<Guest67449> i pidgin i xchat
<Guest67449> na 2 razlicita racinara
<Guest67449> mnogo je
<Atlantic777> Da li se xchat nešto žali? Da li da neku oruku šta mu je problem?
<Guest67449> i to samo za ovaj server
<Guest67449> pa dugo mu treba da me indetifikuje
<Guest67449> ne zale se ni jedan
<Atlantic777> I ja sam imao sličan problem, kešira se neki hostname, samo što je meni baš irssi to brljavio.
<Guest67449> pidgin je u statusu konektovanja
<Atlantic777> I tako zakucan?
<Guest67449> da
<Broker> a koji Xchat GNOME ili IRC Xchat
<Guest67449> ali kazem ti posle 20h sve je kokej
<Broker> meni je Gnome pravio probleme
<Guest67449> gnome x chat
<Guest67449> ali moj program je pidgin
<Broker> isto i meni
<Guest67449> xchat sam stavio cisto ono
<Guest67449> da vidim da nije do pidgina
<Broker> kada sam instalirao IRC Xchat
<Broker> nema problema
<Broker> koje je tražio link za Xubuntu 101.10
<Atlantic777> Ja sam tražio.
<Broker> *10.10
<Broker> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Atlantic777> hvala :)
<Guest67449> */quit
<Broker> nema na čemu :)
<promis> bem li ga koj mu je
<promis> kao da je neka guzva na mreži
<promis> eto ti ga sad
<Atlantic777> DNS?
<promis> ušao je
<promis> dns mi je ona open
<Atlantic777> Čiji dns koristiš?
<Atlantic777> Aha, onda bi trebalo da je ok.
<promis> pazi ovde mi je sad sbbov
<promis> ali na drugom računaru je opendns
<promis> ali eto sad je uspeo pidgin da udje
<Atlantic777> mhm, onda nije dns u pitanju :/
<promis> kao da ima neko zagušenje mreže
<promis> saću da se odjavim i probam ponovo
<Broker> imam pitanje za bilo koga
<Broker> zašto se Android ne zove Linux Android premda koristi Linux kernel?
<Atlantic777> android je mnogo čudna distribucija :D
<Broker> znam da jeste nego me znaima ovo više gledano sa pravne strane
<webmasteryoda> Atlantic777 jesi tu
<Atlantic777> jesam
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: reci :)
<Atlantic777> Jesi li sredio ono sa mrežom?
<webmasteryoda> aha
<webmasteryoda> sad sve radim sa wicd
<webmasteryoda> nego me zanima.... jel koristis nesto za desktop ikonice na fluxu
<Atlantic777> pa ne koristim flux već jedno duže vreme, na awesome sam sad
<Atlantic777> ima već možda i mesec dana :D
<webmasteryoda> awesome.... wtf je to ?
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> a na fluxu je bio neki fazon za ikonice, ali ne sećam se napamet...
<Atlantic777> auuu koja rečenica... :/
<Atlantic777> Znaš šta je dwm?
<webmasteryoda> ne
<Atlantic777> blaah, xmonad?
<webmasteryoda> window manager ?
<webmasteryoda> axaxaxxaxaxaaxax
<webmasteryoda> nope
<Atlantic777> Osim toga... :D
<webmasteryoda> nema veze
<Atlantic777> Nevermind... uglavnom, čudo koje ti samo slaže prozore. :D
<Atlantic777> Tako da se više ne moram zafrkavati sa mišem.
<webmasteryoda> ahhh da...... ti si mouseless
<Atlantic777> I firefox sam nabudžio tako da batalim miš, još samo mail klijent (mutt će verovatno biti) i eto mene kompletno na tastaturi.
<Atlantic777> Trudim se. :D
<Atlantic777> Mnogo je brže...
<Atlantic777> Već kad smo kod toga, wicd-curses. :)
<webmasteryoda> e
<webmasteryoda> a da se ti malo vrneš na windows
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> Ako zaglaviš nekad samo na konzoli, a treba da se nakačiš na net.
<webmasteryoda> wicd curses i koristim
<Atlantic777> cool
<Atlantic777> A za windows... kupiš mi w7 licencu, m$ encarta, visual studio pro i još licencu, i onda još samo office i to je to. :D
<Atlantic777> Da ti napravim predračun? :)
<webmasteryoda> ahahahah.....
<Atlantic777> Možda bih i prešao na win da mi neko pokloni preko 2k evra u softverskoj protivvrednosti.
<webmasteryoda> ja ne bih ni onda
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> Windows nije toliko loš koliko je skup.
<Atlantic777> I to ne windows, već sve ostale aplikacije.
<Atlantic777> Ok, win kao os jeste sranje, to se slažem. :D
<Atlantic777> Ali se pišu dobre aplikacije za njega.
<webmasteryoda> ma hebo windows
<webmasteryoda> nego imam novi plan
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> organizujem promociju astronomskog magazina u Kuli
<Atlantic777> pričaj :)
<Atlantic777> dooobro
<webmasteryoda> docice ekipa i donece 10ak teleskopa
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<webmasteryoda> i docice profesor sa univerziteta
<webmasteryoda> da odrzi jedno kratko predavanje
<webmasteryoda> sta mislis o tome
<Atlantic777> Hm, probaj ti da dovedeš Savana. :)
<webmasteryoda> sta ti je savana
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Savan je jedan mnogo lud lik koji zna sve i svašta, a posebno voli astronomiju.
<webmasteryoda> nisam cuo za njega
<Atlantic777> Zadužen je za lekturu u petnici i vodi petničku meteorsku grupu.
<webmasteryoda> pazi
<webmasteryoda> gledacu da dovedem tijanu prodanovic
<Atlantic777> nebitno, neko ko bi imao šta da kaže :D
<webmasteryoda> od nje nema bolje za astronomiju u srbiji
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<webmasteryoda> zanima me samo tvoje misljenje
<webmasteryoda> da li ce to ljudima biti zanimljivo
<Atlantic777> ma samo napred
<Atlantic777> trebaju nam takva dešavanja
<Atlantic777> :D
<webmasteryoda> k k
<webmasteryoda> onda ces ti razglasiti po skoli
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> Za srednju školu ne znam koliko će biti zainteresovanih, većina boljih učenika se razbežala po boljim školama i gimnazijama tako da od ovih mojih ne možeš očekivati nešto mnogo.
<webmasteryoda> ni ne mora
<webmasteryoda> nek bude kao prosli put
<webmasteryoda> i to je ok
<webmasteryoda> gledacu da napravim spektakl
<Atlantic777> Mogu im preneti, Linux im je bio relativno zanimljiv pošto se nađe dosta tech freakova, ali za astronomiju ne znam da li će doći.
<webmasteryoda> kao i uvek
<webmasteryoda> lol
<Atlantic777> Probaj sa osnovnom Å¡kolom. 6, 7, 8 razred
<Atlantic777> njima je to mnogo zanimljivo
<webmasteryoda> e vidis
<webmasteryoda> dobra ideja
<Atlantic777> Ne znam koliko bi mogli da isprate predavanje...
<webmasteryoda> thx
<Atlantic777> Ali za njih ima najviše nade.
<Atlantic777> np :)
<webmasteryoda> pa prilagodicemo
<webmasteryoda> ali pazi
<webmasteryoda> ljudi ce biti u prilici da gledaju kroz skupe teleskope
<Atlantic777> Zna li se termin?
<Atlantic777> okvirno...
<webmasteryoda> ne jos uvek
<webmasteryoda> mozda za jedno 2 meseca
<Atlantic777> www.meteori.rs
<Atlantic777> vidi ovo...
<Atlantic777> Imam puno ortaka koji su članovi i ja planiram da se učlanim ovog proleća.
<Atlantic777> Tako da možda mogu i njih da dovedem.
<Atlantic777> Tj. sigurno mogu, ima ih i iz Sombora, iz Kikinde, iz NS-a nisam siguran ko je član.
<Atlantic777> Ako ti je zanimljivo mogu da sredim.
<webmasteryoda> videcemo jos, ali je dobra ideja
<Atlantic777> I sad sam se setio jednog mnogo ludog lika iz So, ne sećam se kako se zove, ali se bavi astrofotografijom.
<Atlantic777> i to već godinama...
<Atlantic777> Njegovo predavanje sam slušao na nekom tamo foto seminaru...
<Atlantic777> Isto poprilično zanimljivo. :)
<webmasteryoda> meni je to hobi
<Atlantic777> Stvarno?!
<Atlantic777> Nisi se nikad hvalio. :D
<webmasteryoda> ne mislim na astrofotografiju
<webmasteryoda> vec na astronomiju generalno gledano
<Beretta021> o/
<webmasteryoda> mada bih voleo da imam opremu
<Atlantic777> hi Beretta021
<webmasteryoda> teleskop i aparat i sl...
<webmasteryoda> cao
<Atlantic777> Ček, ček... zar nemamo mi u školi neki teleskop?
 * Beretta021 voli zvezde
<webmasteryoda> imamo
<webmasteryoda> kod direktora
<Atlantic777> Å ta je s time?
<webmasteryoda> u kancelariji
<Atlantic777> Ja sam skroz zaboravio na to...
<webmasteryoda> ne koristi se
<webmasteryoda> samo stoji
<Atlantic777> Pa bolje onda da služi kao luster...
<Atlantic777> :/
<webmasteryoda> ali sad cu ja njega pokrenuti
<webmasteryoda> mozda na napravimo i astronomsko drustvo u kuli
<Atlantic777> ja sam za
<Atlantic777> I znaš šta nam još fali? Foto klub...
<webmasteryoda> heh..... znao sam.... ti si uvek za
<webmasteryoda> e da
<webmasteryoda> tačno
<webmasteryoda> znam da se ti pomalo baviš fotografijom
<Atlantic777> Za foto klub već imam neke ideje, vezice, kontakte... možda se mi klinci nešto organizujemo.
<webmasteryoda> voliš fotografiju, a window manager ti čist minimalizam... c c
<Atlantic777> Ima nas desetak u Kuli i okolini pa ćemo da probamo.
<Atlantic777> Nadam se da ću imati vremena za prolećni raspust da to pokrenem.
<Atlantic777> brb odoh da pojedem nešto...
<webmasteryoda> aj
<promis> kako mu ćefne
<promis> http://code.google.com/p/namebench/
<promis> probao sam ovo
<promis> radio je pola sata
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li neko koristi Firefox PPA?
<Beretta021> z
<Beretta021> slabo
<Beretta021> ja skinuo sa sajta beta
<Beretta021> i sam radi update
<Milos_SD> i da li imate problema sa brzinom downloada ovih dana sa tog servera?
<Beretta021> :)
<Milos_SD> sad se vuce 100kb/s :(
<Beretta021> :S
<Beretta021> samo taj server zeza?
<Milos_SD> pa, izgleda da zezaju svi PPA serveri
<Beretta021> to mozilla odrzava?
<Beretta021> ili ubuntu entuzijasti?
<promis> Atlantic777: Sine, ovaj Lyx me oduševljava...
<promis> lauchpad je uvek bio spor
<Atlantic666> promis, jesi li se sretao sa SiS grafikama?
<Atlantic666> Naleteo sam na neku integrusu na lapu, zakucao na 800x600 i ni makac.
<Atlantic666> A ni zvuk ne radi.
<promis> samo na forumu
<promis> nikad u životu
<Atlantic666> e jbg
<Atlantic666> nema veze
<Atlantic666> iskobeljacu se nekako
<promis> evo baš sad rešavam jednu temu na forumu sa sis grafikom ;)
<promis> a i bila je ona klinka sa xubuntu
<promis> njoj smo rešili
<Atlantic666> e i ovde sam nabavio xubuntu
<promis> pa da probamo i tebi tako
<Atlantic666> Nikad nisam imao problema sa grafikom, a...
<promis> koja rezolucija ti treba?
<Atlantic666> btw, bootujem ubuntu 10.04 sa diska i splash screen samo treperi
<Atlantic666> kako se to resava?
<Atlantic666> 1024xnesto
<Atlantic666> nemam pojma koja je
<promis> isključivanjem ;)
<Beretta021> 1024x768
<Beretta021> kad to ne znas
<Atlantic666> valjda je redovan 15.4 16x9
<Beretta021> cccc
<Atlantic666> Beretta021, nije 1024x768
<promis> isključi splash i više nije problem
<Atlantic666> x800 je valjda ;)
<Beretta021> wide neki?
<promis> 800 nije wide
<Atlantic666> Beretta021, ma da, wide
<Beretta021> pa ne znam
<Beretta021> lupam
<Atlantic666> promis, 16:9
<promis> to je još manje od 4:3
<promis> pa onda nije 800
<Atlantic666> 1280x800
<Atlantic666> pardon
<Beretta021> tako moze
<Atlantic666> :D
<Beretta021> ili 960
<promis> pa to ista tema kao na forumu
<Atlantic666> ajd daj link
<Beretta021> Atlantic a sto ne izracunas koliko treba?
<promis> mislim tema koju sad rešavam ;)
<Beretta021> proporcija obicna
<Beretta021> :D
<promis> a bila je 1366
<promis> pazi tu rezoluciju bi trebao da podrži default drajver
<Atlantic666> Beretta021, ma znam, nego sam se zaboo u momentu. :D
<Atlantic666> promis, da, ali nemam pojma koji mu je
<Atlantic666> xrandr kaze da mu je 800x600 max
<promis> ta klinka je imala netpičnu rezoluciju 1366x...
<promis> pa pazi nije problem
<promis> instalirali smo drajver
<promis> i to je to
<promis> možeš i ti tako
<promis> saću da nadjem temu
<Atlantic666> ajd
<Atlantic666> dok ja sredim ostale sitnice :)
<Atlantic666> I ne znam da li sam trebao da instaliram ubuntu mozda... 768 MiB RAM i 2.26 MHz proc
<Atlantic666> Mozda i hocu...
<Beretta021> jel intel?
<Atlantic666> jeste
<Atlantic666> celeron
<Beretta021> auuu
<Beretta021> koja je maticna?
<Atlantic666> bem li ga, lap je u pitanju
<Beretta021> chipset me interesuje
<Atlantic666> a sis su chipsetovi svi redom
<Beretta021> :(
<Beretta021> sa srecom
<Atlantic666> jbg
<Beretta021> SiS i Linux
<Atlantic666> a bas mi je vazno da odradim ovo
<Beretta021> grafika 0
<Atlantic666> a znam
<Atlantic666> i nebitno, tipu treba oofice, muzika i net
<Atlantic666> onda i nije lose sto sam turio xubuntu
<Atlantic666> za compiz nece ni znati :D
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> ali ima artifakte moj Sis
<Beretta021> bele crtice se pojavljuju stalno
<Atlantic666> tipa?
<Atlantic666> koji kernel?
<Atlantic666> ili koji buntu, nebitno...
<Beretta021> bilo koji
<promis> ma kakav compiz
<Beretta021> bilo koji linux
<promis> kome to još treba
<Beretta021> drajver je svuda isti
<Atlantic666> Posto se na 10.10 ne pojavljuju problemi kakve sam imao na 10.04 na ovom lapu.
<Beretta021> posto je SiS bunar
<Atlantic666> promis, pa jbg vole neki ljudi :D
<Beretta021> jednom je napravljen drajver i to je t
<Atlantic666> blaah
<promis> pazi ja sam sad pokupio foru sa foruma da smao uključim metacity kao comp. manager
<promis> jel se to smatra kompizom?
<Atlantic666> pa... :D
<Atlantic666> tehnicki ne :P
<promis> pošto mi piše NONE za efekte
<promis> i imam samo senku oko prozora
<promis> providni terminal
<promis> mada i one sitne animacije lansiranja aplikacije sa panela
<Atlantic666> e pa to je dovoljno
<Atlantic666> e jbg... sad 50 min da svuce upgrade
<Atlantic666> koliko cesto pakuju diskove?
<promis> jel to sistem na usbflashu?
<Atlantic666> nije
<maletaski> pozdrav svima
<Atlantic666> redovna instalacija
<Atlantic666> poz Sale
<Atlantic666> promis, nema vise ni win ;)
<maletaski> šta se radi ođe :D
<promis> sine Å¡ibni ovo u xorg.conf : modeline "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
<maletaski> uh ček restart brb
<promis> evo teme http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Reseno-mobilni-internet-na-9-04?page=2
<promis> pa pogledaj do kraja, na kraju je instalacija drajvera
<Atlantic666> promis, ne mo
<Atlantic666> ne moze bez xorg?
<promis> molim?
<Atlantic666> xorg.conf
<Atlantic666> :D
<Atlantic666> Pa cek, nemaju svi ljudi xorg.conf. :P
<promis> ne mora conf
<promis> mora conf da se pravi
<promis> mislim, to ti ej valjda jasno, ako ne radi automatski
<Atlantic666> Ok, ako je to potencijalno resenje, ce ga pravimo.
<promis> mora conf
<Atlantic666> Jasno, naravno. :D
<Atlantic666> Nego sam se ponadao da moze nekako da se resi bez xorg.conf. Ne volim ga... :/
<Atlantic666> jbt koja zajebavancija...
<Atlantic666> Tek sad vidim koliko sam srece imao pa mi je sve radilo out of the box. :D
<Atlantic666> Btw, vidim da imas obozavateljku na forumu. :P
<promis> jel
<maletaski> opa :D
<promis> da nije možda istetovirala moje ime?
<Atlantic666> moguce :)
<Atlantic666> promis, sta te je sad lyx odusevio? :D
<Atlantic666> Btw, za neke seminarske koje sam pisao u lyx-u su profe mislile da sam pokupio na netu. :D
<promis> fleksibilnost manipulacija u TOC-u
<promis> hehe
<Atlantic666> Odusevili su se koliko je sve konzistentno i jednostavno lepo. :D
<promis> a meni kažu: uu izlgeda kao da je knjiga.
<Atlantic666> taj rad :D
<Atlantic666> Pises nesto obimnije? :)
<promis> Imam jednu glavu sa 5-6 naslova
<promis> pa sam razmišljao dali da menjam raspored
<promis> i onda sam video da ima opciju da Å¡eta redosled
<promis> tako da sam se opustio
<promis> i samo rokam
<promis> ako treba na klik ću da promenim mesta delovima
<Atlantic666> To i oni kazu, ideja je da samo pises i ne razmisljas o sitnicama. :D
<promis> aha
<Atlantic666> Btw, sada radi cirilica kako treba ili jos uvek zafrkava?
<promis> i nije puka propaganda
<promis> stvarno je tako
<promis> mnogo mi je drago što sam krenuo u Lxy da pišem
<promis> jer stvarno, samo pišeš
<Atlantic666> Nisi mi rekao, pises nesto obimnije ili tako po potrebi?
<promis> Rad treba da ima jedno 60-70 strana čistog teksta
<promis> zdato je 200000 karaktera kao obim
<promis> pa mu to dođe nekih 60-70 strana
<promis> a sa slikama itd, biće oko 100
<promis> verovatno
<Atlantic666> Neki diplomski, master, doktorat? :D
<Atlantic666> Ako nije tajna... :P
<promis> tako su i rekli 100 strana, ili 200000
<promis> karaktera
<promis> doktorat
<Atlantic666> cool
<promis> Pogledaj ovu temu imaš jedan bogat xorg.conf: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/looking-for-graphics-drivers-for-sis-mirage-3-inside-sism672-chipset-675435/
<Atlantic666> promis, na kojem si ti wm/de sad?
<promis> default ubuntu
<promis> imam xubuntu u virtuelnoj mašini
<promis> da ga uključim?
<Atlantic666> ma jok, ne treba
<Atlantic666> informativno
<promis> ne eksperimentišem ja stim
<promis> nemam sad vremena
<Atlantic666> :)
<promis> bože zdravlje, kad završim ovo kucanje
<promis> biće valjda vremena za zezanje
<promis> a i pravo da ti kažem, svi računari koje imam su C2D i ram >=2GB
<promis> tako da ubuntu gnome leti
<promis> bezobzira na sav eventualni bloat koji ima
<promis> tako da gajim tu i tamo neku drugu distribuciju u Vboxu, i to mi dosta
<magic> u jbt... segfaultuje kad hocu da napravim xorg.conf
<Atlantic666> promis: ovaj... imas koju ideju sta da mu radim? :D
<promis> Atlantic777: diplomski=master
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> hax http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<Atlantic777> o/
<Atlantic777> promis: uspeo sam da sredim sinoć onu grafu, onaj drajver što si iskopao je radio :)
<promis> nije moglo bez drajvera?
<Atlantic777> jok... nešto je zezao
<Atlantic777> ima na onom sajtu lepo neka skripta sa nekim jadnim xorg.conf, ali nebitno radi :D
<Atlantic777> I ostala je samo jedna stvar koju nisam sredio... software centre i lokalizacija
<promis> pa jel si probao da staviš prefiks tj varjablu za jezik?
<promis> ili onaj neki novi pajron da instaliraš
<promis> pajton
<Atlantic777> Nisam se igra sa py, a iz terminala lepo pokreće sa LANG prefiksom, a u meniju nije hteo.
<Atlantic777> Ta xfce meni je nešto zezao izgleda, probao sam da stavim i u navodnike i ništa... Uvek je to gledao kao posebnu naredbu.
<promis> treba
<promis> env LANG....
<Atlantic777> env lang!? Ja sam LANG=en_US
<Atlantic777> :/
<promis> pa mislim
<promis> env LANG=en_US ime.programa
<Atlantic777> A nebitno sad... :P
<promis> pa recimu nek ubaci
<Punky> пожж људи
<Atlantic777> Poz! :)
<Punky> што се ради?
<Atlantic777> Punky: nema te pa nema...
<nenadsky> хелооуууу
<nenadsky> на сви
<Punky> kao toplog vremena me nema
<Atlantic777> cc :D
<Punky> pa FB sam, juri zene hahahahhahhahaahah
<promis> FB - Faking Brz
<Atlantic777> lol
<nenadsky> најзад сам погодио лозинку :)
<Beretta021> o vid ekipe
<nenadsky> поздрав на сви :)
<Beretta021> :)
<magic> pozdrav za atlantica
<magic_> Atlantic777 moze pitanje?
<Atlantic777> magic_: poz, poz! :D
<Atlantic777> magic_: jel sve ok? :D
<magic> ok
<Atlantic777> magic: hej, jesi li tu? :D
<magic> e poz evo nesto petljem...snalazim se..
<Atlantic777> :))
<magic> u prvi momenat kao da sam se nasao u drugom svetu
<magic> samo mi jos limeni falio
<magic> mogu da nazovem
<Atlantic777> Hehe, tako nam je svima bilo u početku. :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-20
<Steevca> A cek,evo ga sad je oko 10-30
<Milos_SD> to neki single core atom?
<Steevca> Ovo je AMD Athlon xp +2200
<Milos_SD> iskljuci sve ne potrebne stvari iz startup-a i slicno
<Steevca> Dosta je stara konfiguracija,oko 8-9 godina,sigurno.
<Steevca> Prazan je startup
<Milos_SD> najbolje je da koristis xfce ili gnome classic (no effects)
<Steevca> Videcu da predjem onda na neki drugi,lubuntu ili nesto slicno.Ako nista ostacu na xp-u ili cu sedmicu da ubacim.
<Milos_SD> sedmicu na 1gb rama?
<Milos_SD> lol
<Steevca> Haha,znam,ali za divno cudo radi bez problema..
<Steevca> Imao sam je preko par meseci i nisam imao nikakvu muku :D
<Steevca> Mada ja igrice ne igram,osim nekih sitnih programcica nista ne koristim.
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> ne znam, nisam to cudo nikada koristio, ali drugar se zalio sa 2gb rama i dual core procesorom
<Milos_SD> ;)
<Milos_SD> odoh ja
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Steevca> Pojma nemam,meni je odlicno radio.Mozda je imao 64 bitni on zabada
<Steevca> Ae pozdrav.
<banicanac> treba mi pomoc instaliram ubuntu i na kakvu particiju da instaliram NTFS ili FAT?
<Atlantic777> ih gde ubode baš ntfs i fat :D
<nikolja> prvi put čovek instalira Linux
<fb0x> ja se uglavnom dobro informisem pre nego sto hocu da instaliram novi os xD
<Icy_blue> jao kakvi ste, pa zato je čovek došao ovde da pita
<Icy_blue> zlikovci :))
<Atlantic777> !fat
<lubotu3> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Atlantic777> !ntfs
<Atlantic777> !ext
<Atlantic777> !partition
<lubotu3> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fb0x> Icy_blue: nismo mi zlikovci
<fb0x> i covek nema strpljenja
<fb0x> :D
<Icy_blue> jeste mali zlikovci, a sa ovim drugim se slažem :)
<fb0x> x)
<banicanac> kada izaberem particiju na kojoj hocu da instaliram kaze mi da mi fali ROOT fajl
<banicanac> sta treba da uradim da bi to sredio?
<Atlantic777> postavi jednu od particija da bude koreni direktorijum ili /
<Atlantic777> svakoj particiji dodeljuješ neku ulogu
<Atlantic777> neke od snovnih su root, dakle ta kosa crta odakle sve počinje
<Atlantic777> neko voli da doda i zasebne particije za /home i /boot
<Atlantic777> i swap je na posebnoj particiji (koristi se za hibernaciju i kao virtuelni ram kada zafali redovnog)
<banicanac> a kako to da sredim sta da stavim da mi bude kako treba?
<Atlantic777> ček, pisalo je da ti fali baš root fajl?
<Atlantic777> ma sigurno je bila particija :)
<Atlantic777> da li si možda bacio pogled na uputstvo za instalaciju na našem sajtu?
<Atlantic777> banicanac_: snalaziš se?
<Atlantic777> inače, pitao si i koji fajl sistem da izabereš, fat ili ntfs
<Atlantic777> odgovor je: nijedan
<Guest86866> sta tacno da stavim kad pravim particiju da bi imao ROOT fajl?
<Atlantic777> ext4
<Atlantic777> imaš li negde mount point ili tako nešto?
<Atlantic777> tu staviš /
<Atlantic777> ček da ti potražim baš uputstvo
<Guest86866> a sta da stavim particiji da bi je koristio normalno?
<Guest86866> sredio sam root hvala
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran za šta sada pitaš
<Atlantic777> imaš neke druge particije na kojima su podaci i želiš da imaš pristup tim particijama, takođe?
<Atlantic777> za sada ne diraj te particije, to ćemo kasnije srediti
<Guest86866> da jer kad ne stavim nista kaze da
<Atlantic777> inače, imaš im pristup na klik, ubuntu će ih prepoznati :)
<Guest86866> ok... :D
<Atlantic777> šta si uradio s onime što ne možeš da butuješ?
<Atlantic777> vidi i ovo, ako već nisi http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/uputstvo-za-instalaciju/
<Guest86866> iskljucio nomodeset
<Atlantic777> (uputstvo ima 2 stranice)
<Atlantic777> aha, ok, nomodeset često rešava problem :)
<Guest86866> a kako da postavim da imam prostor za dodatnu memoriju?
<Atlantic777> hm, onda moram da te uputim u priču kako su folderi organizovani u Linuxu
<Atlantic777> dakle, postoji koreni direktorijum ili root na nekoj particiji
<Atlantic777> onda imaš neke foldere, /etc, /tmp, /var, /bin, /mnt, /media...
<Atlantic777> ti podfolderi imaju svoju posebnu namenu
<Atlantic777> recimo, u /mnt ili /media se napravi poseban podfolder kada god priključiš neku „memoriju“
<Atlantic777> dakle, hard disk, fleš memoriju i sl.
<Atlantic777> dakle koju god particiju da imaš, neće se pojaviti kao C:\, D:\ ili E:\ već će biti predstavljena kao folder u /mnt ili /media
<Atlantic777> a druga zanimljiva stvar je to da postoji i /home direktorijum u kojem svaki korisnik ima svoj folder
<Atlantic777> dakle /home/nikola kod mene
<Atlantic777> i moglo bi da bude i /home/kristina da imam sestru koju nemam :P
<Atlantic777> e taj ceo /home za korisničke fajlove može biti takođe na posebnoj particiji
<Atlantic777> ne znam da li si to možda hteo
<Guest86866> skapirao sam sta me je zanimalo... :D
<Atlantic777> to je nešto kao my documents i podešavanja specifična za svakog korisnika, tvoja lična muzika, tapet (wallpaper) koji si postavio, imenik e-mail adresa, kalendar
<Atlantic777> recimo /tmp je prazan pri svakom pokretanju sistema, to su privremeni fajlovi
<Atlantic777>  /var su fajlovi koji se često menjaju pa je moguće taj deo sistema premestiti na brži hdd
<Atlantic777> ili je čak moguće /tmp postaviti kao particiju u RAM memoriji što je još brže :D
<Guest86866> instalirao sam i sad nece da mi o
<Guest86866> pokrene...
<Atlantic777> nomodeset, opet?
<Guest86866> kako sad da ga iskljucim
<Atlantic777> kako si prošli put? upisao si ga u onu boot liniju?
<Atlantic777> vidi nekako da uđeš u grub menu
<Atlantic777> pa tamo da izmeniš tu liniju isto kao i pri instalaciji
<Atlantic777> kasnije se to lepo sredi, upiše se u jedan fajl, /boot/grub/grub.cfg i to je to
<nemaa> opet me zeza net
<nemaa> sto ne mogu da pokrenem sad win7 kad nisam dirao particiju sa njim?
<Atlantic777> treba da dođeš u neki meni gde biraš da li ćeš imati ubuntu, ubuntu rescue mode, memtest ili win7 bootloader
<Atlantic777> toga nema?
<Atlantic777> možda ni do gruba ne dođe
<Atlantic777> sačekaj trenutak
<Atlantic777> drži shift dok se računar uključuje
<nemaa> imam ubuntu, ubuntu recovery mode, i mem test...
<nemaa> nema win7...
<Atlantic777> a sigurno nisi dirao win7 particije?
<nemaa> sigurno
<Atlantic777> win7 ima 2+ particije, jednu malo od stotinjak MiB i onu na kojoj je instaliran
<Atlantic777> ok, onda ga možda nekim čudom grub nije primetio
<Atlantic777> editovanje /boot/grub/grub.cfg fajla rešava problem
<Atlantic777> baš sve da te potkači :D
<nemaa> sve me hoce...
<Atlantic777> jel hitno?
<Atlantic777> hajde ili sačekaj da ti se neko drugi javi ili potraži na forumu, googlaj "how to recover windows bootloader after installing ubuntu"
<nemaa> pa sad nemam komp nego koristim cimerov...
<Atlantic777> dakle, hitno je? :/
<nemaa> ok hvala
<nemaa> ma nema veze snacicu se...
<Atlantic777> stvarno sad nemam više vremena, a rado bih pomogao :(
<Atlantic777> hajde, čujemo se kasnije :)
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-21
<promis> Da li zna neko kako mogu da preuzmem deo sajta, ili ceo sajt? Našao sam dokumentaciju kao html knjigu, pa bih hteo da to preuzmem, i da posle toga eventualno napravim od toga pdf. Da li ima neko iskustva s ovim?
<promis> http://www.worldipv6launch.org/
<boris_c> ISP core je već neko vreme na ipv6
<boris_c> dok to dođe u kuće potrajaće
<boris_c> mislim, ISP u svetu
<promis> Možda je to kraj sveta koje su Maje predvidele
<Atlantic777> z
<Atlantic777> Radite li Å¡ta pametno? :D
<promis> Da. Ja upravo preuzimam jedan sajt
<Atlantic777> Kako misliš, preuzimaš? :D
<promis> pa sad gledam kako da ga prebacim u pdf
<Atlantic777> Aha...
<Atlantic777> Hm, čime??
<promis> pa lepo, preuzimam ceo sajt
<boris_c> hostile takeover
<boris_c> nekad se za to koristio teleport pro na windowsu
<Atlantic777> bio je i neki httrack
<promis> ako ne mogu da ga krekujem online, mogu offline ;)
<boris_c> nekad je pre jedno 10 god  :)
<promis> Å¡alim se
<Atlantic777> promis: smem da znam koji sajt?
<promis> ma neka dokumentacija
<promis> pa bi da je čitam offline
<promis> i da koirstim httrack
<Atlantic777> Ok, može link samo da bacim pogled?
<promis> taj sam našo prvo i ima ga u riznicama
<promis> http://www.pd-tutorial.com/
<promis> ovaj sajt preuzimam
<promis> ali samo englesku verziju, naravno
<promis> httrack se otvorio u mozili i preuzima sajt
<promis> videćemo da li će da radi
<Atlantic777> da, dobićeš html
<promis> ima već html dokumenata u folderu, videćemo da li će da rade veze u lokalu
<Atlantic777> <meta name="generator" content="DocBook XSL Stylesheets V1.73.1">
<Atlantic777> ovo me je zanimalo
<Atlantic777> :)
<promis> i sledeći korak je pdf od toga svega
<promis> evo već je preuzeo
<promis> OPA! radi
<promis> sve je tu
<promis> i izgleda isto
<Atlantic777> dap, samo za pdf...
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran kako će to ići
<promis> nije nemoguće, video sam da neki sajtovi imaju tu opciju da se pretvore u pdf
<Atlantic777> da, ali ovde je išlo dcbook -> html
<Atlantic777> a iz docbooka bi moglo napraviti pdf
<Atlantic777> html -> pdf u ovakvom obliku... jedino da sam pišeš skriptu
<Atlantic777> postoji html to pdf mada se meni nije svidelo kako to radi
<Atlantic777> da im pošalješ mail i tražiš docbook?
<Atlantic777> promis: http://www.scribd.com/doc/27433611/Programming%E2%80%82Electronic%E2%80%82Music%E2%80%82in%E2%80%82Pd
<Atlantic777> auh, ovo je samo sadržaj :/
<Atlantic777> http://www.scribd.com/thealmightysound/d/18074021-Loadbang-Programming-Electronic-Music-in-Pure-Data-Kreidler
<promis> da, neko je već to uradio
<promis> ovaj scribd traži login
<Atlantic777> sistem im je da ako hoćeš nešto da skineš, moraš nešto da uploaduješ
<Atlantic777> u stvari, kada nešto okačiš, imaš pristup 24h ili tako nekako
<Atlantic777> promis: može ovako? http://globaltechins.com/files/Books/Electronics/Programming_Electronic_Music_in_Pure_Data.pdf
<promis> kuul. danke.
<promis> Noćas mi je podivljao nvidijin drajver. Podestilo me je na ZX Spectrum
<TildaTurn> <O
<promis> Lep je bre ovaj novi Ubuntu, možda ga i instaliram. ;)
<Kostic> Продана душо.
<Kostic> ццц
<Atlantic777> Ja sam već instalirao. ;)
<Kostic> Ја остајем на Дебијану... :P
<promis> Uključih ga sad u Vbox-u zbog nekog problema na forumu, i ne izgleda loše. Mada dok sam našao podešavanja za screen saver
<promis> Pustio sam mu update 200MB, baš da vidim da li će da preživi
<promis> Mada, ubuntu studio je prešao na xfce, tako da ću i ja tamo.
<Kostic> Све веће фаце су прешле на ИксФЦЕ (Линус, ЕСР)... Можда је време да и ја пређем.
<promis> Ako smatraš da ti je faca dovoljno velika, ti pređi.
<Kostic> Ма мислим да ћу на ОпенБокс.
<promis> Furam ga na Lubuntu. Nije loš.
<promis> Ali je Xfce ipak praktičniji.
<promis> ovde mislim na thunar i xfce panel
<Kostic> Скоро као Гном 2.
<promis> Ovaj Unity i ceo ubuntu dizajn, je nekako za mlade.
<promis> Samo mi nije jasno zašto su namestili ovo global meniju autiohide
<Kostic> Промис, ово се зове графички интефејс. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoGLU1l7LwY Систем су написали исти они ликови који су урадили и Јуникс, Це, Це++ итд...
<promis> Fino je ovo Kostic, ali za programere :P
<TildaTurn> a, treba sve ovo popamtiti :P
<TildaTurn> klik tamo, klik vaamo i tako :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-22
<Atlantic777> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<nikolam> hello
<milke> 'bro veče :)
<TildaTurn> <O
<promis> čeve bro
<promis> Našao sam fin skript za zanesene, ili zaboravne koji koriste JDownloader. Podseća ih da se pojavio upis za kapču.
<promis> while true; do sleep 10; if  wmctrl -l |grep 'Please enter'  ; then aplay neki.wav ; fi; done
<Atlantic777> hej, može li neko da proba da instalira ovo? http://atlantic777.lugons.org/fizicko_0.1_all.deb
<Atlantic777> ako ne radi, dobro bi mi došao i traceback
<Atlantic777> ignorišite upozorenje u lošem pakovanju, a kod je bezbedan, verujte mi na reč :D
<milke> hmmm
<maletaski> ko da ti veruje :D
<Icy_blue> slobodno, safe je
<Atlantic777> želje čestitke i pozdrave prihvatam na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic :D
<maletaski> šta ga braniš :D
<promis> a be barko
<Icy_blue> ne branim ga, ja prva probala
<promis> batko
<Icy_blue> još neki dan
<Icy_blue> samo mu treba dobar ispis ako nešto ne radi
<promis> sad sam na 10.04
<Icy_blue> a vi ste u tome vičniji
<maletaski> ahahahhahaha
<milke> http://pastebin.com/c9gt295v
<milke> nemoj da me teraš da instaliram zavisnosti :D
<Kostic> Мрзи ме да инсталирам python-launchpad... Ево паста http://paste.ubuntu.com/853157/
<Kostic> Може неки инфо? Шта је ово?
<Atlantic777> milke: ček, jel završio instalaciju? Da li možeš da pokreneš?
<Atlantic777> Kostic: moj maturski ako mi ne dosadi da radim. :P
<milke> hmmm
<milke> greška
<milke> http://pastebin.com/cZP7eMny
<Kostic> Запео код међузависности...
<Atlantic777> um, ok
<Atlantic777> ajd još jedan da probamo, skroz default projekat, može?
<Atlantic777> ovo sasecite :P
<maletaski> daj
<maletaski> Atlantic777, ovo kod mene sad neće ni da krene instalacija
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ok, ok...
<Kostic> Atlantic777, имаш ти још да учиш. Не можеш да достигнеш моје умеће паковања. :P
<promis> batko, nemo mi sjebeš dpkg
<Atlantic777> Kostic: nisam ga ja pakovao. :D
<promis> koće posle to da popravlja
<Kostic> Него?
<Atlantic777> promis: otvoriš mi port 22?
<Atlantic777> Kostic: quickly :P
<Kostic> Е и ти си ми неки хакер. Лејм. Бре све ручно мора да се ради.
<maletaski> odo klopam brb
<Atlantic777> biće i to
<Atlantic777> nisam ja l33t kao ti
<promis> što ti to lepo ne kompajliraš statički, da bude brate portabilno
<Kostic> Ево ја пакујем по наруџбини. 20 евра пакет. А ако наручиш у наредних 5 минута добијеш и РПМ.
<promis> Kostic: pakuje kao ptt
<Kostic> Чек, ово је Питон зар не?
<Atlantic777> Kostic: i python se kompajlira, nekad.
<Kostic> ШКК?
<Kostic> бајткод се не може назвати компајлирањем...
<Atlantic777> nikada nisi čuo za pyc?
<Atlantic777> :P
<Kostic> Yea, I've heard for it. I've heard for pyc and pyo and pyd and they all suck! xD
<Atlantic777> ajd probajte još i ovo, ako ne radi onda je nešto zahebano. http://atlantic777.lugons.org/atlantic_0.1_all.deb
<Atlantic777> ako radi, onda sam ja kriv :D
<Kostic> Распакуј мој пакет па учи из њега. Написао сам упутство за прављење ДЕБ пакета али ме мрзи да га завршим. :(
<Atlantic777> imam ja odakle da učim nego ovaj quickly bi trebao da radi
<promis> batice daj ti nama statički binari, pa da budemo kao sav normalni svet.
<Atlantic777> promis: kad bude, biće qt, cpp i statički i ima i na dozi da radi. Ovo na brzinu treba da sklepam. :D
<Kostic> а бре промис, нема статички а камоли бинари... Питон, батице...
<Atlantic777> maletaski, milke, Icy_blue da niste probali možda ovaj drugi deb?
<milke> ummm, koji? :D
<Kostic> не
<milke> ček
<Kostic> неће
<promis> ma taj piton se svuda zavlači
<Atlantic777>  http://atlantic777.lugons.org/atlantic_0.1_all.deb
<Atlantic777> milke: ^
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ti si na debianu? Ista greška?
<Kostic> Зашта ће ти оволико међузависности? Да на дебијану
<Kostic> Исто се буни код међузависности.
<Atlantic777> Nisam ih ja dodavao, ovo je generički projekat.
<milke> ista greška kao malopre prilikom instalacije i pri pokretanju
<Atlantic777> ok, hvala
<Icy_blue> Atlantic777, evo sad ću drugi
<Icy_blue> ah.. opet greška?
<Kostic> Како то мислиш "генерички пројекат"? Које алатке користиш?
<Kostic> Дај изворни.
<promis> Batko, traži mi piton 2.7 :P
<promis> A ja to nemam ovde na 10.04
<milke> eto http://pastebin.com/LKeuv8hG
<Atlantic777> Kostic: quickly
<Atlantic777> promis: kk
<Atlantic777> milke: koji ti ubuntu imaš?
<milke> Mint 12
<milke> oncelot
<milke> ocelot
<milke> kako god
<milke> :D
<Atlantic777> zar nema niko ubuntu 11.04? :P
<Kostic> За*еби квикли. Нема ништа квикли. Распакујте деб, измените ./DEBIAN/control код depends да је потребно Питон 2.6 и урадите поново dpkg-deb -b ~/atlantic_0.01_deb/
<Kostic> Шта програм користи као графички интерфејс?
<Atlantic777> pygtk
<Atlantic777> ako za to pitaš
<Atlantic777> i sqlalchemy mu treba
<Atlantic777> drugo ništa niasm koristio
<Atlantic777> da, i libglade mu verovatno treba
<Kostic> Чек, libglade ili gtk.Builder?
<Kostic> gtk.Builder се налази унутар pygtk
<Kostic> Ево, кренуо сам да копам по дебу...
<promis> čekaj batice, jel ti proveravaš pakovanje ili da li program radi?
<Atlantic777> mene zanima ovaj quickly, ako ne radi da iscimam developere da se to sredi
<Kostic> Мењам међузависности и поново правим пакет.
<Kostic> Схватили смо да је квикли њесра...
<Atlantic777> već sam se čuo s njima samo što su i oni u nekoj gužvi, a i nema ih puno.
<Atlantic777> Kostic: jeste kad ti je distro debilan.
<Atlantic777> debian*
<Kostic> Не прави се паметан.
<Kostic> Иначе оде пакет. xD
<Atlantic777> ma boli mene za ovaj paket nego me nervira Å¡to quickly ne radi kako treba
<Kostic> Нисам ти ја крив када си писао програм за Убунту а не Линукс... :P
<Icy_blue> ne, isto kao i prošli put :S
<Kostic> *што си
<Atlantic777> e, hvala svima
<maletaski> Atlantic777, neće ni ovo da radi
<Icy_blue> a ne znam Å¡ta je ovo Å¡to je Kostic objasnio?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: a na čemu si ti probao?
<maletaski> ubuntu
<maletaski> 11.10
<Kostic> Црна магија... То ти је како се праве прави пакети... Нема гуија
<Atlantic777> maletaski: e to!
<maletaski> koje ?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: možeš li mi i ti okačiti greške?
<maletaski> ček
<Kostic> Брате Depends: python (<< 2.8), python (>= 2.7), python-support (>= 0.90.0), python-gobject-2, python-launchpad-integration, python-gtk2, python-desktopcouch-records, yelp... Шта ће му све ово?!?
<maletaski> Atlantic777,      http://paste.ubuntu.com/853182/
<Atlantic777> ne znam, samo znam da je quickly prso i nervira me pa pokušavam da nalovim bugove i da se to sredi
<Atlantic777> @ Kostic ^
<Kostic> Хеј, како се зове онај ес ку ел пакет?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: a nije bilo problema prilikom instalacije?
<maletaski> ne
<Atlantic777> Kostic: sqlalchemy?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ok
<Kostic> Атлантик, ово би требало да буду  међузависности Depends: python (>= 2.6), python-gtk2, sqlalchemy (??)
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ok, ali sada ne krpimo moj paket već gledamo šta ne valja po defaultu u quicklyju :)
<Atlantic777> barem ja...
<Kostic> Ах, морам да пишем поново пајп за МД5 суме... Што је нисам негде забележио?! fuck.
<Kostic> Ја сам већ кренуо да га поправљам
<Kostic> А квиклију фали мало мозга, то смо установили...
<Atlantic777> probao si da ga koristiš?
<Kostic> Чек, морам да одрадим МД5 суме за датотеке.
<Kostic> Ау_изгледа_да_ми_више_не_ради_размак_!!!!
<Kostic> Добро је. Лажна узбуна.
<Kostic> Atlantic777, не могу да нађем нигде пакет sqlalchemy.
<Atlantic777> maletaski: koliko ti je sveža ta instalacija?
<maletaski> koja?
<Atlantic777> maletaski: na tom ubuntuu 11.10
<Atlantic777> izgleda da desktop couch nešto zeza
<maletaski> uh to mi upgrade od 11.04
<Kostic> Зар нема sqlalchemy.deb негде?
<Atlantic777> python-sqlalchemy - SQL toolkit and Object Relational Mapper for Python
<Kostic> аха
<Kostic> то је друга ствар... Јављам се за три минута.
<Kostic> инсталирао?
<Kostic> *.
<Kostic> "import atlantic" ??
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ne pitaj mene, to je generisan kod.
<Kostic> Е брате, ја сам поправио пакет... А да поправљам програм... Па, имам сутра неки контролни из ВФ електронике тако нема шансе...
<Kostic>  Atlantic777, Да ли ти је потребан овај пакет?
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ne..
<Atlantic777> za sada ne
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-23
<TildaTurn> <O
<Kostic> Другари, имам проблем са тастатуром. Не раде тастери 1-4 и 7-0 на тастатури тј. на не-нумеричком делу. У питању је Дебијан 6.
<promis> jel to rezultati iz Å¡panske lige?
<Kostic> За*ебавај ти само... Имаш ли неку идеју тј. да ли је могуће да је софтверски?
<Kostic> И да. Сигуран сам да нисам секао/грицкао нокте над тастатуром.
<promis> zameni tastaturu
<Kostic> Сентиментално сам везан за ову.
<promis> onda je trpi
<boris_c> ljubav nema cenu
<Kostic> Добро, нисам баш толико везан. Имам неку непознату *кашљуц* Мајкрософт *кашљуц* тастатуру али је много кретенски дизајнирана и тастери су неописиво непријатни.
<promis> Batice, samo za probu, samo za probu.
<promis> Čisto da vidiš dali je do hardvera ili softvera
<Kostic> Ради... 65498451234515 А ја се понадао да је до софтвера...
<promis> A b'e ljudi dokle više: PEAR mail package is not installed
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-24
<Atlantic777> o/
<boris_c> z
<Beretta021> djesi djesi
 * Icy_blue Dan
<nikolam> Jel neko skoro popravljao GRUB u MBR diska posle stavljanaj vindovsa na isti disk/diskove?
<nikolam> Ja nisam skoro pa se ne secam, zadnji put sam to radio sa Grub1 i bejase bolno lako tad
<nikolam> Sad.. moram prvo da montiram / root instalacije RAID1 MD disku I sta onda?
<Kostic> Ja сам покушавао преко живог Убунтуа са нешто типа "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" али ми није успело. Да ли си пробао Super Grub Rescue дистрибуцију?
<nikolam> Mogao ih da je probam, ako moze da pristupi MD raid nizovima. Alternate CD moze, al onda..
<Kostic> promis, ping
<promis> Reci kole srce.
<nikolam> 0:P
<Kostic> Нисам у љубави са Грубом... Има човек неких проблема.
<promis> aha
<promis> pa nek nađže uputstvo na wikiju. traži grub2
<promis> samo ne znam za taj raid momenat, da l' to ima neke veze
<nikolam> ma oopusteno :)
<nikolam> ima veze jer ga sa Live diska cita samo Alternate CD sa tekst instalacijom
<nikolam> pre sam to namestao ko od sale sa grub1 , sa grub 2 sam u zbunju, evo vec par godina
<nikolam> :P
<promis> pa nije teško to uraditi preko livecd
<promis> ili se chrutuj
<promis> isto ti je
<nikolam> probao chroot al nesto nije htelo
<promis> poenta je u montiranju /
<nikolam> Sve bi bilo u redu da md particiju na MD raid "uredjaju" prepoznaje alternate automatski za popravku
<nikolam> mada ja sam na 10.04, tako da,..
<nikolam> ma opusteno, rokam jednu privremenu instalaciju na 2 particiju 2.HDD pa kad podignem, onda je brisnem
<Kostic> То неки сервери или?
<nikolam> m jok
<nikolam> ako se izuzme apach-ic mali koji mi na webdav drzi ical kalendar i squid posrednicki server za internet koji malo ubrzava surf . I zastitni zid namesten sa Firestarter
<nikolam> Za pravo deljenje ical kalendara i visesttruki pristup istom, treba n amestati Kerberos, a nikad nisam bio dovoljno ocajan da se udubim u njegovo namestanje. Kerberos treba i za NFS
<nikolam> Kao i uvek, nuzda je izvor znanja :)
<Kostic> Ух, имао си *nix неки па си инсталирао њињдоуз и он је прегазио мбр са својим бутером, тако?
<promis> Å¡to nisi stavio vindozu na poseban hard
<promis> da ne dira glavni mbr
<Kostic> Твој проблем би био решен када би прегазио линукс на хард диску са новим линуксом.
<Kostic> Али то је кретенско решење...
<nikolam> promis, zato sto mi je ideja da i na vindovsu namestim softverski raid. To sam pre imao sa XPPro 32bit i radilo je. Sa win7 ne moze, mora da se konsultuje "faik Raid" i drajveri za vin.
<nikolam> Ma to je samo privremeno da vidim da li Nvidia graficka vrti ventilator 100 posto stalno i na Win ili ej to samo Linux specijalnost
<nikolam> Kostic, pa to i radim, gazim samo jednu particiju drugim linuksom
<nikolam> Ma cim naucim kako se popravlja GUB2, raspisacu se na vikiju i podelicu s vama :)
<Kostic> Бре, ти си питао да ли је неко скоро поправљао груб.
<nikolam> Inace, do sad sto sam video, nisam nasao resenje za Linux da sa Nvidia binarnom podrskom za Nvidia graficke, da ventilator ne vrti 100 posto brzine stalno na nekim grafickama
<nikolam> Ja jesam, pr eneki dan, isto sa odvojenom instalacijom novom :) Evo bas me sada pita i stavio je grub.
<nikolam> Inace, otkrio sam da satro ako ne platite VIP internet, on nastavlja da radi na Linuksu (onaj mali USB HDSPA adapret preko mobilne mreze)
<nikolam> A ako se izdje s njim na vindovs, ond ase blokira jer nije placen racun :)
<nikolam> lol
<Kostic> ШКК?
<Kostic> Да ли си ти то проверио?
<nikolam> Koristim wvdial i rucno pokrecem vezu sa wvdial konekcija &
<nikolam> Pa da, bas danas
<nikolam> Sad kad oporavim regularnu instalaciju opet proveravam jer imam dual boot sad sa win
<Kostic> Де знам, ја сам нашао цаку за јефтин мобилан нет.
<nikolam> e u stvari sad sam se setio, na drugom racunaru sa ubuntu sam veceras bocnuo Usb i nije sljakao dok ne platim racun.
<nikolam> False alarm ali samo delimican
<nikolam> jer je radio DOK nisam otisao na Win, onda se mreza "setila" da me blokira :)
<nikolam> Kostic, mozes slobodno na PVT da podelis caku za jeftin mobilni net.
<nikolam> Sem ako nije Orion telekomov onaj paket 700din 500Kbit/s Flat i 1290din 1Mbit Flat
<nikolam> preko CDMA mobilne
<Kostic> Није. Да јесте не би ме ти видео на low-bandwith технологији...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-25
<sweeofserbia> Dobro jutro momci,  da li ima neko link za preuzimanje aplikacije "Igo my way" APK?
 * Icy_blue Jutro..
<boris_c> j
<sweeofserbia> Dobar dan,  da li neko ima "iGO my way"?
<acca> ljudi, hitna pomoc
<acca> ,)
<acca> :)
<acca> Treba mi neki link da bih prebacio ubuntu na usb
<acca> nasao sam
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-26
<promis> Oooo, ljudi! Jel zna neko đe se podešava vreme isključivanja rotacije hardiskova?
<promis> Vezano za opciju u power menadžeru: Spin down disks if possible
<Aleksandar> promis: Који систем и окружење?
<promis> ubuntu 10.04
<Aleksandar> Ајд погледаћу па се јављам. (Сада сам на Кубунтуу па морам да рестартујем).
<Aleksandar> promis: Систем→Поставке→Управник потрошњом енергије→Напајање преко електричне мреже→Смањи обртаје диска уколико је могуће
<promis> znam to, ali gde se reguliše vreme pre nego ih smanji?
<promis> plus, ja bih da definišem to za svaki hardisk posebno
<Aleksandar> Сада сам се вратио на Кубунту. Мислим да у истом прозору има опција за бирање времена. Е сад не могу да се сетим да ли је то време након кога ће се угасити хард диск? Не сећам се.
<promis> nema biranje vremena
<promis> nema detaljnih podešavanja prko GUI, mora da se negde u nekom "conf"-u podesi to
<Aleksandar> hdparm?
<promis> da, ali kako? treba prvo videti šta reguliše to podrazumevano, pa tek onda eventualno menjati podešavanja u hdparm.conf
<Aleksandar> Не знам Промис. Нађох ову тему http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488614 и ову бубу https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdparm/+bug/568120 која је ваљда решена.
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 568120 in hdparm (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] hdparm.conf change doesn't have effect" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Aleksandar> Нисам нешто вичан са енглеским језиком па не могу више да ти помогнем.
<promis> Isključio sam opciju u power settingsu, ali izgleda da će stupiti na snagu posle restarta. Štednja struje me ne zanima previše, odgovaraće mi i ako se budu vrteli stalno. Samo da prekinem ovo nezdravo isključivanje koje je trenutno na snazi. A posle ću eventualno da vidim, da isključim samo taj jedan koji malte ne i ne koristim.
<promis> Jel ima Java JDK u riznicama? Ali sanov JDK?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-18
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lubuntu 12.10 tvtime "zvuk se necuje" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-tvtime-zvuk-se-necuje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lubuntu 12.10 tvtime "zvuk se ne cuje" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-tvtime-zvuk-se-necuje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lubuntu 12.10 tvtime "zvuk se ne cuje" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-tvtime-zvuk-se-ne-cuje
<joostvb> добро јутро
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kingston DT 102 8GB - spas?? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kingston-dt-102-8gb-spas
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Asus AspireOne 751h i wireles driver - problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-asus-aspireone-751h-i-wireles-driver-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lubuntu 12.10 Midnite Commander hdd mount : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-midnite-commander-hdd-mount
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype--17193
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] lubuntu 12.10 Midnite Commander hdd mount : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-lubuntu-12-10-midnite-commander-hdd-mount
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Error mounting hard disk Wd 1 tb : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-error-mounting-hard-disk-wd-1-tb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Error mounting hard disk Wd 1 tb : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-error-mounting-hard-disk-wd-1-tb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Error mounting hard disk Wd 1 tb : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-error-mounting-hard-disk-wd-1-tb
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-19
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program za prikazivanje usr/share/doc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-za-prikazivanje-usr-share-doc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> tvtime frequency table serbia??? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tvtime-frequency-table-serbia
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa zamrzavanjem računara : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-zamrzavanjem-racunara
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Linux Kernel 3.8 (stable) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-linux-kernel-3-8-stable
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> podesavanje pretrazivaca : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podesavanje-pretrazivaca
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> weather indicator : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-weather-indicator
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Besplatan zubar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-besplatan-zubar
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Убунту мајица - лето 2013 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-majica-leto-2013
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Povezivanje HTC ONE V i računara : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-povezivanje-htc-one-v-i-racunara
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnome-shell-remix
<rasha666> cao svima, ima li koji nacin da ja kao Izvrsni Direktor NVO-a dobijam CD-ove za moj NVO, jer ne zelim da registrujem novi tim samo radi CD-ova
<rasha666> planiram prezentacije i install party
<dbm> rasha666, kakve cd-ove?
<rasha666> sitema
<dbm> ubuntu?
<rasha666> da da
<dbm> Zar ne'mozes da ih skines sa interneta? i narezes na cd?
<rasha666> mogu ali da bi NVO izgledao ozbiljnije ima li nacina da nam dostavlja Canonical i da mi na prezentacije ... dijelimo
<dbm> Nisam siguran da'li je to moguce, al' izgledaces dovoljno ozbiljno iako kupis 100 praznih cd i narezes ih.. raspitaj se ovde ili na njihovom sajtu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dodavanje korisnika : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dodavanje-korisnika
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-21
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HP nc6320 problem sa gnome power menager : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hp-nc6320-problem-sa-gnome-power-menager
<crax0> jutro
<Nikola_> Pozdrav da bi ubuntu ubacim u kompjuter kolika ram memorija treba da mi bude da bi mogao da ga podrzim?
<crax0> 700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better)
<crax0> 512 MiB RAM (system memory)
<crax0> 5 GB of hard-drive space (or USB stick, memory card or external drive but see LiveCD for an alternative approach)
<crax0> VGA capable of 1024x768 screen resolution
<crax0> Either a CD/DVD drive or a USB port for the installer media
<crax0> Internet access is helpful
<crax0> ali trebace ti vise ;o ovo je pre minimum
<Nikola_> 768 mib ram
<Nikola_> nemam bas puno skora da imam taj minimum
<Nikola_> valjda ce da podrzi
<crax0> uzmi onda
<crax0> 12.04 LTS
<crax0> koristi malo manj erama u post instalaciji
<Nikola_> jel mozes da mi das link da skinem to :D
<crax0> pa sa ubuntu.com skini Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
 * _goxxsy_ dobar dan drugari ! :-) :D
<stereo_advance> ji
<_goxxsy_> instaliro sam kao operativni sistem backtrack 5r3-gnome-32 ali mi nikako ne ide od ruke da instaliram java i flesh plejer,probo sam i google crome ali negde gresim ! pa bi molio drugare ako je neko voljan da mi korak po korak objasni :D mozhe i da mi ostavi na moj mejl anjdjelanjdjeo@gmail.com :DDD
<profiler1982> evo da obradujem malo sve i centar za socijalni rad u valjevu prelazi na ubiuntu
<profiler1982> ubuntu
<perun_> Да погађам проблем је укупна цена око набавке комерцијалних решења.
<perun_> Тек сада са применом легализације програма сви се нешто напрасно сетили Линукса :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Otvoren podforum sa prenosne uređaje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-otvoren-podforum-sa-prenosne-uredaje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Otvoren podforum za prenosne uređaje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-otvoren-podforum-sa-prenosne-uredaje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Otvoren podforum za prenosne uređaje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-otvoren-podforum-za-prenosne-uredaje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mp3 skinuti sa mp4 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mp3-skinuti-sa-mp4
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-) :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Vise korisnika fizicki na jednom racunaru : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vise-korisnika-fizicki-na-jednom-racunaru
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Squid proxy server : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-squid-proxy-server
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ne rade izlazi za slusalice : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-rade-izlazi-za-slusalice
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> rtl8723e : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-rtl8723e
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> wireless pocetnik i ocitavanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wireless-pocetnik-i-ocitavanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> BlackBox: prepoznavanje wireless mreža... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-blackbox-prepoznavanje-wireless-mreza
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa ocitavanjem videa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ocitavanjem-videa
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ostaci koje kakvih aplikacija... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-ostaci-koje-kakvih-aplikacija
<VectorZz> pozz
<VectorZz> imam part pitanja , tj treba mi pomoc
<VectorZz> instaliro sam Ubuntu 12.10 na posebnu particiju, uporedo sa Windows 7, : isao sam na trecu opciju prilikom odabira tipa instalacije,posto nisam zeleo da obrisem w7 sa HDDa, a prilikom prve me je samo restartovao na install meni . Izabrao sam ext4 za particiju i stavio " / " za mount, nakon toga instalacija je pocela
<VectorZz> sve je islo po redu
<VectorZz> ina kraju instalacije je izbacilo Restart......
<VectorZz> i onda me je vratio na install meni opet ( instalirao sam sa USBa) , onda sam isao ESC , otvorio je grub , reboot, i pritom izvadio USB, i nakon toga je direktno bootao u w7, posle nekog neuspesnog kopkanja po netu, skinuo sam easyBCD dodao entry za  Ubuntu, sa pravilnom putanjom, i sada mi ponudi boot opciju , prilikom bootovanja otvori grub, kucao sam boot ali kazes kernnel 8: kernnel must be loaded before boot
<VectorZz> ako neko ima ideju sta treba da uradim bio bih mu zahvalan na odgovoru
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Video nadzor pod linuxom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-video-nadzor-pod-linuxom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa usb internetom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-usb-internetom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Spor internet! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-spor-internet
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nema zvuka - dummy output : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nema-zvuka-dummy-output
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija ubuntu 12.10 na pc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-ubuntu-12-10-na-pc
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<Atlantic777> 'veče :)
<_goxxsy_> :-)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija Wubi ubuntu 12.10 na pc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-ubuntu-12-10-na-pc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija Wubi ubuntu 12.10 na pc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-wubi-ubuntu-12-10-na-pc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> wirlles zastita : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wirlles-zastita
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zaštita kućne wireless mreže... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wirlles-zastita
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zaštita kućne wireless mreže... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zastita-kucne-wireless-mreze
<tata> zašto moj 12.10 ne radi na DVD, imam gnome mplayer?
<Atlantic777> tata: ne razumem u čemu je tačno problem.
<Atlantic777> Misliš, neće da pušta DVD filmove?
<tata> da
<Atlantic777> potraži paket ubuntu-restricted-extrass
<Atlantic777> libdvdcss ili libdvdread, ne znam kako se sada zove
<Atlantic777> uglavnom, nešto zbog licenci postoji razlog zašto to nije uključeno po defaultu
<tata> ok, možda ti pomogne  ovo što mi napiše....
<Atlantic777> instaliraj prvo taj paket ubuntu-restricted-extrass pa mi javi da li radi ili ne radi :)
<Atlantic777> najverovatnije će pomoći
<Atlantic777> ako nisi siguran kako da instaliraš, samo upiši ovo u terminal:
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extrass
<tata> faild to open/media/home/DVD_video-recording/video_ts.
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> izvini, jedno s je na kraju, ne dva
<Atlantic777> tata: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tata> aa,ok čekaj
<Atlantic777> jel to original dvd?
<tata> ne, narezan
<Atlantic777> ok
<tata> jbg, piše da :Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Atlantic777> da li je otvoren softverski centar?
<Atlantic777> imaš neki program za upravljanje paketima koji je već pokrenut
<tata> da
<Atlantic777> isključi ga pa pokreni opet tu komandu, ili jednostavno instaliraj iz softverskog centra
<tata> ok ugasio sam, kucam opet u terminalu
<Atlantic777> to je ok
<Atlantic777> ako ne bude radilo, onda treba još jedna komanda i restart
<Atlantic777> inače, pričamo o ovome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<tata> evo download i instalira ga
<Atlantic777> cool :)
<tata> quantal update i libavcodec, jel to to?
<Atlantic777> libdvdread4 nas konkretno zanima
<Atlantic777> nego, nemaš ništa više da petljaš
<tata> ok, ne diram
<Atlantic777> javi mi kada završi sa instaliranjem, ako već nije...
<tata> stao je i pitame za neki EULA i na kraju toga piše ok, ali to ne mogu da pritisnem, ništa se ne dešava
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> to je to oko licenci Å¡to sam spominjao
<tata> Å¡ta da radim sad sa ovim?
<Atlantic777> pa kakvo je stanje?
<tata> u terminalu mi i dalje drži to sa EULA i nemogu mu ništa,
<tata> jel da isključim terminal?
<Atlantic777> ne, ne
<Atlantic777> probaj da pritisneš enter
<Atlantic777> ne razumem u čemu je problem :D
<tata> to sam pritisnuo i ništa
<Atlantic777> tab pa enter?
<tata> jedino što mogu je gore padajući meni
<Atlantic777> da selektuješ nešto strelicama?
<tata> ok, tab pa enter
<tata> jel da prihvatim ovo
<tata> accept
<Atlantic777> da
<tata> ok evo nastavio je
<tata> all done no errors to mi sada piše
<tata> ovo u terminalu je završeno
<Atlantic777> super, probaj sada da pustiš film :)
<Atlantic777> ako ne radi, onda ide još jedna komande, pa ako ne radi onda i restart i ondamora da radi
<tata> odma ili restart?
<Atlantic777> odmah probaj
<tata> ne radi , ista poruka kao pre
<tata> da probam drugi dvd
<Atlantic777> ne, čekaj
<tata> mada ovaj dvd mi je radio na puppy-ju
<Atlantic777> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<tata> to mi govori da je disk dobar
<tata> ok, čekaj
<Atlantic777> znaš da kopiraš u/iz terminala? izvini što pitam, ali mnogi ne znaju a stide se da pitaju :P
<tata> ok, pitaj vidiš da nemam pojma, uradio sam to, terminal je završio za 2 sekunde
<Atlantic777> dobro, i da li sada radi?
<Atlantic777> ako ne radi, onda restartuj pa probaj opet
<Atlantic777> i obavezno dođi da javiš razultate jer neću moći da spavam :D
<tata> ok čekaj
<tata> ne radi
<Atlantic777> ista poruka?
<tata> da
<Atlantic777> ček, restartovao si računar?
<Atlantic777> vidim da nisi ispao sa kanal :D
<tata> nisam resetovao
<Atlantic777> pa uradi to :)
<tata> ok
<tata> ne radi, sad je jog gore, nemože ni da ga MOUNT, file manager ga nevidi!
<Atlantic777> da li se disk stalno vrti ili se smiri?
<tata> smiri se posle vrtenja
<Atlantic777> hajde da probamo nešto
<Atlantic777> mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/sr0
<tata> ajde
<Atlantic777> imaš samo jedan cdrom?
<tata> da
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> pokreni onu komandu gore
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> šta se dešava?
<tata> ovde piše mnogo toga ali se sve svodi da namože
<tata> Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/sr0 (No medium found)
<Atlantic777> hm, ok
<tata> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/tata/keyring-llzIMR/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<Atlantic777> a kada zameniš /dev/sr0 sa /dev/dvd
<tata> ok čekaj
<Atlantic777> ja bre, setio sam se šta još može da bude, mada čudno mi je ako je samo tako narezan dvd
<Atlantic777> jao*
<tata> zamenio sam sr0 sa dvd i ništa
<tata> atlantic777: ajmo da ostavimo ovo za drugi put, kasnoje za mene, ako se sećaš , ja sam mator čovek, po gotovu za ove stvari
<Atlantic777> hm, ok, ja ću proveriti
<Atlantic777> hajde postavi pitanje i na forumu, ja ću se uključiti odmah u temu
<Atlantic777> kad budeš raspoložen :)
<tata> ok, hvala unapred,  za koj dan, poz.
<Atlantic777> poz
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-24
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Obaveštenje o X11 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-obavestenje-o-x11
<milos_> pozdrav
<milos_> jel ima koga?
<milos_> treba mi pomoc hitno?
 * joostvb sam
<joostvb> poz
<Atlantic777> poz joostvb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problemi sa instalacijom Ubuntua : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-instalacijom-ubuntua
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-19
<koca> č*
<koca> :)
<joostvb> zdravo
<koca> bog pomaze:)
<joostvb> what about god?
<koca> hm
<koca> koj se jezik vodje zbori?
 * koca ne razbiram te nis
 * koca Kolega2357 spava jos;) ce mo ga budimo;(
<koca> drema*
<koca> :)
<koca> odo dodo;)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTKp4IryN8
<ujko> :)
<ujko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9gmyuu0irc
 * ujko :)
<ujko> maletaski:  ti si jedini vodje Slaba ti podrska:(
<ujko> ja te cenim ipostujem
<ujko> ali ti slaba pozadina "podrska";(
<ujko> ja necu nikad da napravim napad
<milan_kiri> helo :)
<milan_kiri> jel koristi neko xubuntu?
<Atlantic777> milan_kiri: možda :)
<Atlantic777> kaži kakav problem imaš
<milan_kiri> zapravo pretpostavljam da je isto i kod ubuntu 13.10
<milan_kiri> tako da, svaka pomoc dobro dodje :)
<milan_kiri> nije bas da imam problem, nego nerviram se kad ne mogu nesto sto hocu :)
<Atlantic777> sve mora da radi kako ti hoćeš :D
<Atlantic777> šta te ne sluša? :D
<milan_kiri> na ovom donjem panelu
<milan_kiri> postoji Mail wacher
<milan_kiri> e kako njega da podesim da mi otvara recimo tunderbird
<Atlantic777> a šta inače otvara?
<milan_kiri> nista
<milan_kiri> podvezao sam ga sa mejlom, namestio interval updejtovanja na nekoliko minuta, proizvoljno
<milan_kiri> i kad stigne novi mejl, poplavi ikonica
<TildaTurn> a cemu sluzi taj Mail wacher inace?
<Atlantic777> dobro to je u redu
<Atlantic777> probaj desni klik na tu ikonicu, pa edit preferences
<Atlantic777> tamo bi trebalo da postoje dva polja koja su ti zanimljiva
<Atlantic777> jedno je run on click, a drugo je run on new messages
<milan_kiri> upravo
<milan_kiri> e sta tu da pisem?
<Atlantic777> tu možeš da upišeš šta želiš da se dogodi kada klikneš na tu ikonu
<Atlantic777> thunderbird, na primer? :)
<milan_kiri> upisao sam, ali ga ne otvara o.O
<milan_kiri> jel treba iza imena da se napise jos nesto?
<milan_kiri> da bi bilo kao izvrsan program ili tako nesto? kao kad pravim ikonice na desktopu?
<Atlantic777> ne, obično ne treba
<Atlantic777> da li ti je thunderbird već pokrenut?
<milan_kiri> nije
<Atlantic777> da li možeš da pokreneš thunderbird iz terminala tom komandom?
<milan_kiri> kojom komandom?
<Atlantic777> tom kojom si upisoa u polje "run on click" :)
<Atlantic777> samo upiši thunderbird u terminalu
<milan_kiri> pa upisao sam samo ime programa
<milan_kiri> Thunderbird Mail
<Atlantic777> A ne, upišeš baš samo "thunderbird"
<Atlantic777> Probaj to pa ako radi onda da ti objasnim o čemu je reč. :)
<milan_kiri> cek
<Atlantic777> pišeš bez navodnika, naravno
<milan_kiri> aha evo ga sad hoce
<Atlantic777> ok
<milan_kiri> mislim hoce ovde na panelu
<milan_kiri> a iz terminala nece
<Atlantic777> mora i iz terminala :)
<Atlantic777> mislim, sigurno hoće
<Atlantic777> upiši ovo: which thunderbird
<Atlantic777> i vidi da li dobiješ nešto nalik na /usr/bin/thunderbird
<milan_kiri> jok
<Atlantic777> nemoguće
<milan_kiri> pokaze mi
<Atlantic777> slikaj mi terminal, okači sličicu i daj link
<milan_kiri> glib critical
<milan_kiri> i jos svasrta nesto
<Atlantic777> aaa, to je ok :D
<Atlantic777> mislio sam da ti za which thunderbird izbaci tu grešku
<milan_kiri> zapravo, pokaze ovo svasta nesto i otvori ga posle par sekundi
<milan_kiri> znaci da radi nekako :)
<Atlantic777> da, da, to je ok
<Atlantic777> Onda smo rešili problem? :)
<milan_kiri> mada, terminal me za sad i ne zanima :)
<milan_kiri> izgleda da jesmo :)
<Atlantic777> Evo ukratko samo zašto treba da pišeš thunderbird a ne Thunderbird Mail
<TildaTurn> milan_kiri, vidi i ovo. > http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/04/27/email-notification/
<Atlantic777> Kada želiš da kažeš sistemu da pokrene neki program (putem termiinala, klikom na ikonu ili nešto treće) onda sistem očekuje putanju do tog programa.
<Atlantic777> Dakle, adresu fajla na hard disku koji predstavlja taj program.
<Atlantic777> E sad, da ne bi pisao svaki put /usr/bin/thunderbird, postoji nešto što se zove PATH.
<Atlantic777> PATH je promenljiva koja sadrži lokacija gde se programi često nalaze u sistemu.
<Atlantic777> /usr/bin/, /usr/local/bin, /sbin, /bin...
<milan_kiri> ok
<Atlantic777> i kada napišeš thunderbird, na prvoj lokaciji među njima gde nađe takav program, on će ga pokrenuti
<Atlantic777> ako nisi siguran šta će tačno biti pokrenuto, to možeš da proveriš onom komandom: which thunderbird
<milan_kiri> znaci, sad ce ga automatski pokrenuti svaki put
<Atlantic777> ako hoćeš da vidiš gde će sistem da traži programe, to možeš da vidiš sa: echo $PATH
<Atlantic777> da, pokrenuće ga kako treba
<Atlantic777> osim ako thunderbird nije već pokrenut
<Atlantic777> ček da vidim da li može da ga maksimizuje u tom slučaju
<milan_kiri> pa ako je vec pokrenut, nece biti potrebe da klikcem na njega :)
<Atlantic777> Ako ti je to dovoljno dobro, onda neću ni tražiti. :)
<milan_kiri> nervira me samo sto je potrebno malo vise programerskog znanja za svaki linux
<milan_kiri> mada mi dobro ide sa ubuntom, iako nemam veze sa programiranjem i tim stvarima :)
<Atlantic777> A vidi, sistem je upotrebljiv ovako već kako stigne, mnogo upotrebljiviji od windowsa.
<milan_kiri> to jeste
<milan_kiri> koristio sam ubuntu 12.4 do 13.4
<Atlantic777> A ako hoćeš da se igraš, možeš. Možeš da ga podesiš baš onako kako želiš, a mi smo tu da ti u tome pomognemo.
<milan_kiri> ali su imali neke bagove koje nisam mogao da resim
<milan_kiri> ovaj xubuntu, mislim da je poslednja verzija, odusevljava me
<milan_kiri> lagan za racunar, i izuzetno stabilan, bas kao sto kazu na reklami :)
<milan_kiri> i, kako uopste da proverim koja mi je verzija sistema?
<Atlantic777> lsb_release -a
<Atlantic777> u terminalu
<Atlantic777> iskreno, pojma nemam kako bi ovako na klik
<milan_kiri> jao, kaze mi
<Atlantic777> ode čovek, ni hvala nije rekao :(
<TildaTurn> zadnje je bilo 'jao, kaze mi'. mozda nije stigao da se zahvali :)
<Atlantic777> a, evo ga :D
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-20
<Woltron> Zdravo svima
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-21
<joostvb> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-23
<Ddpbf> Уф шта је нових имена ту
<Ddpbf> ццц
<Beretta021> da da
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> dugo te nema :)
<maletaski> pa đes Dalibore majku mu :)
<Ddpbf> ма немам поојметаж
<Ddpbf> бићем тата
<Ddpbf> :Д
<Beretta021> ohoooooo
<maletaski> opsa
<Beretta021> cestitam
<maletaski> čestitke
<Ddpbf> данкешен мајн фројндс
<Ddpbf> како се оно провјерава бан листа?
<maletaski> uh nemam pojma
<Ddpbf> ај сад ћемо видјети
<maletaski> ja to preko xchata
<Ddpbf> да излистам
<Ddpbf> команде
<Ddpbf> sale poslo sam ti poziv?
<maletaski> neće
<Ddpbf> uf
<maletaski> Cannot join #ubuntu-rs-admin (You are banned).
<Ddpbf> aha
<Ddpbf> ко је то ударио
<maletaski> CS
<Ddpbf> мајко моја
<maletaski> :P
<maletaski> pokušaj bar meni da skineš ban
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— ----- ---------------------- -----
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 1     ddpbf                  +AFORVfiorstv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 02:15:57 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 2     Punky                  +ARVfiorstv [modified 3 years, 32 weeks, 1 day, 20:43:43 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 3     olujicz                +AORVfiorstv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 02:11:02 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 4     bojce                  +AORVfiortv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 00:25:37 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 5     prvul                  +ARVfiortv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 4 days, 19:00:08 ago]
<maletaski> pa ću ja preko guia iz xchata da ostalima uklonim
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 6     zika                   +Viv [modified 3 years, 32 weeks, 1 day, 19:13:42 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 7     Githzerai              +AORVfiortv [modified 2 years, 22 weeks, 5 days, 01:31:44 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 8     Milos_SD               +AViotv [modified 3 years, 31 weeks, 3 days, 01:02:58 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 9     uros1                  +AOViotv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 00:27:36 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 10    maletaski              +AORVfiortv [modified 1 year, 22 weeks, 5 days, 16:57:18 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 11    combuster              +ARViortv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 05:33:04 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 12    Atlantic777            +AViotv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 02:20:10 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 13    Beretta021             +Viv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 18:44:51 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 14    milke                  +Viv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 18:44:37 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 15    nenadsky               +Viv [modified 3 years, 25 weeks, 1 day, 13:16:24 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 16    meka                   +Viv [modified 3 years, 15 weeks, 2 days, 15:32:13 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 17    Anpu                   +Viv [modified 3 years, 4 weeks, 5 days, 23:15:32 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 18    ivanblago              +Viv [modified 2 years, 34 weeks, 4 days, 16:37:03 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 19    lazich                 +Viv [modified 2 years, 33 weeks, 5 days, 14:44:09 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 20    promis                 +Viv [modified 1 year, 26 weeks, 3 days, 17:33:43 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 21    IceBlue                +Vitv [modified 1 year, 42 weeks, 1 day, 18:54:19 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 22    Rainmaker__            +Viv [modified 1 year, 26 weeks, 3 days, 17:12:27 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 23    nihil_enochian         +Vv [modified 1 year, 19 weeks, 3 days, 21:10:18 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 24    tomato2                +Vv [modified 1 year, 9 weeks, 4 days, 17:03:08 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 25    mibol                  +V [modified 1 year, 8 weeks, 4 days, 21:45:26 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 26    AnpuIzgubioPass        +Vi [modified 49 weeks, 3 days, 15:41:58 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 27    Flaunt                 +Vit [modified 46 weeks, 6 days, 16:39:22 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 28    Flaunt_                +Vit [modified 46 weeks, 6 days, 16:31:38 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— 29    zpop                   +V [modified 20 weeks, 3 days, 18:57:06 ago]
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— ----- ---------------------- -----
<Ddpbf> [14:04] [Напомена] —ChanServ— End of #ubuntu-rs-admin FLAGS listing.
<Ddpbf> pa ne piše da si banovan
<Ddpbf> imaš sva slova majku mu
<Ddpbf> +AORVfiortv
<maletaski> da znam
<maletaski> ima i zoki
<maletaski> ali isto banovan
<Ddpbf> hm
<maletaski> treba da proveriš ban listu
<Ddpbf> ај сад
<Ddpbf> сад би требало да униђеш
<joostvb> Лаку ноћ
<nikolam> Koristi neko BTRFS
<nikolam> ako ne, krajnje vam je vreme, od 14.04 kako sam cuo, bice moguce instalirati na njega
<nikolam> a i inace se moze unapredivati nazivo sa ext3 i ext4 na njega
<nikolam> lepe stvari, kao apt-btrfs-snapshot , koji cuva prethodno stanje sistema pre unapredjenja
<nikolam> ili rucni povratak na stanje sistema, ako je prethodno napravljen snimak stanja (okidač-snapshot)
<nikolam> Sve ono što ZFS ima i koristi još od 2006, ah, well.. :P
<nikolam> Linux nije mnogo propustio, samo mm.. 7-8 godina u produkciji :)
<nikolam> Ja ga inače držim od 12.04 na Btrfs a na 12.10 sam bio prešao jer mi je trebalo novije izdanje Btrfs...
<nikolam> ...radio sam uživo migraciju sa Bržtrfs softverskog RAID0 na RAID1 :P
<nikolam> e da i kažu da različiti fajl sistemi u okviru Btrfs (recimo / /home ili neki drugi ) mogu imati različite RAID nivoe zaštite, po volji slušalaca ;)
<nikolam> Recimo sve što trpate u /brzina se čuva i radi kao RAID0 po svim diskovima. A sev žto ide u /sef ide u RAID1 posvim diskovima ili RAID5. na nivou podataka :P
<nikolam> Stoga, bačite se na Btrfs :P
<nikolam> zerun0, v1adimir ubuntulo12 TildaTurn milke lubotu3 Kolega2357 joostvb Beretta021 Atlantic777  :P
<Kolega2357> Sta je sada
<nikolam> btrfs
<TildaTurn> nikolam, fala za info :)
<nikolam> Eto, ja reko' da niste u kamenom dobu više :D
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ma ionako sve držimo u cloudu :P
<nikolam> SUSE entreprise od kraja prošle godine i OracleLinux Btrfs podržavaju u produkciji, valjda sad i RedHat, tako da.. ;)
<nikolam> Atlantic777, ne valja vam privatnost u oblaku :P samo na svoje mašine. :P
<Atlantic777> nikolam: Å¡ta mu fali ako je kriptovano?
<nikolam> E da, bilo je prošle godine, da je implementiran i btrfs send . to je kao zfs send, šalje CEO snapšot na drugo mesto preko mreže ;) Dušu dalo za bekapš
<nikolam> Atlantic777, pa ako imaju ključ...
<nikolam> A fakt imaju od svih CA tela na internetu.. :P U nekom trenutku moraš da pošalješ na tu udaljenu mašinu nešto nešifrovano, i tako...
<Atlantic777> ako mogu da nabave i upotrebe moj ključ, mogu i da me kidnapuju u parku i uzmu mi hdd
<Atlantic777> nego, i ja sam protiv public clouda, naravno
<nikolam> mmm Atlantic777 pa da, ni jedna šifra nije otporna na obijanje francuskim ključem u vugla, to je stara stvar
<nikolam> Privatni Oblak, je s druge strane, Ok stvar.
<nikolam> Atlantic777, u tom slučaju, daš im prvu šifru od truecrypt. al negiraš da postoji bilo šta drugo i to je to.
<Atlantic777> nikolam: nisam to hteo da kažem, hteo sam da kažem da ako je fajl ispravno kriptovan, bezbedan je bilo u cloudu bilo na hdd-u
<Atlantic777> i rekao bih i da je kriptovan fajl u cloudu bezbedniji od nekriptovanog na hdd-u na polici ili u laptopu
<nikolam> Atlantic777, pa nije, jer i ključ za otključavanje, moraš nečim da pošalješ. kokoška ili jaje.
<nikolam> Ako pošalješ svoj fizički HD u "cloud" onda još i nekako.
<nikolam> Pa naravno da nije sigurniji i bezbedniji, kad svaka šuša sa ključevima ili pristupu NAS može da ga pročita
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ne dekritpuješ nikada u cloudu već preuzmeš fajl, dekriptuješ ga kod sebe, izmeniš, enkriptuješ, vratiš u cloud
<Atlantic777> cloud ne mora ni da zna da li je fajl kriptovan ili nije
<nikolam> mhm, al ja to posmatram ako hoćeš da imaš mašinu koja vrši neki servis i radi na mreži nešto pametno i istovremeno čuva podatke ljudi kojima prižaš servis. Da praviš SVOJ servis.
<nikolam> To Å¡to si opisao, radi mega.co.nz
<nikolam> A definitivno nema mnogo ljudi koji će da tako pažljivo postupaju s podacima kad ih šalju u Oblak
<nikolam> uostalnom, zar nije smisao oblaka da su ti podaci uvek dostupni, i za aplikacije a ne da moraš prvo da ih dešifruješ pri celom preuzimanju
<nikolam> Meni je više na pameti neki VPN, pa kroz to direktan pristu podacima na disku, kao da je lokalni, s tim da neki drajver to dešifruje u letu iako ima i VPN
<nikolam> si koristio ili video da postoji neki FUSE drajver za neko skladište?
<Atlantic777> Oni kojima treba takva bezbednost, oni će biti oprezni. :)
<Atlantic777> kako misliš fuse drajver za neko skladište? U kom smislu skladište?
<nikolam> Pa to kažem. Al se ne slažem da je to samo za nekoga. To bi trebao da zna svako ko ima firmu. Imajte sovju mašinu i sami pravite svoj Oblak.
<nikolam> Pa to, za skladište u oblaku, to što ti kažeš da koristiš
<Atlantic777> Ne kažem da koristim, barem ne još. :)
<nikolam> https://code.google.com/p/s3fuse/
<nikolam> https://github.com/redbo/cloudfuse
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-16
<pocetnik> Cao!
<pwnd> ćao
<pocetnik> Sta ima novo?
<pwnd> zavisi Å¡ta je kome novo :)
<pocetnik> :)
<pocetnik> Nevezano sta  je. :)
<pocetnik> Eto moze i pitanje sta se radi?
<pwnd> imaš novo da je $1.7 miliona ukradeno u bitcoinima
<pwnd> :D
<pocetnik> Sta zanci "bitcoini"?
<pocetnik> pwnd?
<pwnd> pa pogledaj na google
<pwnd> :)
<pocetnik> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-17
<Mile> Pozdrav!
<Mile> Ima li nekog zivog ovde :)
<pwnd> pozdrav
<pwnd> ima
<Mile> znas li neki dobar program za video editovanje
<Mile> treba mi za 4K klipove
<pwnd> openshot
<pwnd> kdenlive
<pwnd> ta dva sam koristio
<pwnd> guglaj malko pa ćeš naći :)
<Mile> znam za te ali da li si siguran da mogu 4k da renderuju
<Mile> pre sam isto trazio za full hd i svako je imao po neki bag ili puca dok radi
<Mile> pa zato pitam mozda je neko koristio neki program pa moze da mi preporuci
<pwnd> jedino onda da sačekaš da vidiš da li će se javiti neko ko se bavi video produkcijom i ko baš pliva u tim vodama
<Mile> e pa to postavio sam ja na forum temu al kazem aj i ovde da pitam
<pocetnik> Dobro vece! :D
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-21
<pocetnik> Dobro vece!
<TildaTurn> veče
<pocetnik> Sta se radi?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-22
<nikolam>  http://imgur.com/gallery/QVaFQ :)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-24
<lokatorjelena> -exit
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-25
<Mario_> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-27
<muld> jel neko raspolozen da mi pomogne oko podesavanja monitora , juce je sve bilo ok danas je u totalnom k.....
<Luigi021> muld sta te muci
<Luigi021> ?
<muld> 3 monitora , rezolucija pogresna na svakom
<muld> :@
<Luigi021> auuuu
<Luigi021> koja grafika
<Luigi021> koji driver?
<muld> ati radeon hd5770
<Luigi021> eh
<Luigi021> a drajver?
<muld> probao sam i njihov driver na kojem ne mogu da upalim treci monitor samo dva
<Luigi021> ja jako veliku muku mucim sa R6750
<Luigi021> jedva sam naterao 2 monitora
<Luigi021> ali mene hebe display port
<Luigi021> i opet mi radi sve ko k
<muld> dva su mi na vga i jedan na hdmi juce sve ok, jutros palim komp sve otislo u p.m.
<Luigi021> si postavio na forumu?
<Luigi021> ja se tek sad upoznajem sa carolijama radeona
<Luigi021> posto sam do sad nv furao
<muld> nisam ako ne uspem za 2h da sredim izlupacu ga
<Luigi021> hahah
<Luigi021> izlupaj radeona
<Luigi021> ostalo nije krivo
<Luigi021> :D
<Luigi021> ja sam hteo kroz prozor ceo komp sa oba monitora
<muld> poceo sam da koristim ubuntu iz razloga sto mogu da imam vise od dva monitora nego na w7
<Luigi021> takodje
<Luigi021> ja sam posle 6 god se vratio na ubuntu
<Luigi021> iz istog razloga
<Luigi021> samo sam ja sa vlasnickim imao "srece" da rade oba
<Luigi021> koji ubuntu uopste?
<muld> da nemam instaliran virtualbox i namesten server do sad bi ga podigao lagano
<muld> 14.04
<Luigi021> aham
<Luigi021> ja sam na 15.10
<Luigi021> dugo nisam u ubuntu prici
<Luigi021> pa ne znam ima li razlike neke u vlasnickim drajverima
<muld> ovo mi je drugi put da se isto desava samo sto sam prvi put reinstalirao xorg i bilo je super
<muld> a sad sam pokusao sve sto sam mogao da nadjem
<Luigi021> imas xorg.conf?
<muld> imam samo da sklopim komp izvadio sam graficku ne znam ni sam sto
<Luigi021> ocaj LD
<Luigi021> jel si probao bez njega
<Luigi021> preimenuj ga
<Luigi021> ili da podesis preko xrandr
<Luigi021> ?
<muld> prvi monitor ocitava rez samo do 1024 a treba 1680 drugi namesti pravu rez ali miror prvi 3 je prica za sebe
<muld> svaki put kad rest drugacija prica
<Luigi021> ajao
<muld> strasno
<muld> sad samo mogu dva monitora da imam na normalnoj rezoluziji cim upalim 3 sve se sjebe
#ubuntu-rs 2017-02-20
<^vip^> Dobar dan
<^vip^> Ima nekoga ovde da mi pomogne da odgonetnem sta mi je potrebno ?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-23
<pivot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNgJbxg0K5A
<pivot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6woIiQYpWg
<pivot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<pivot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<pivot> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-24
 * femic vodje je jos najsigurnije uz vase vodje :)
<femic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8mrHmRzbuc
 * femic do duse mjerim i ja vas Ka sto mjeritei vi mene Vremena teku i idu Nezaustljivo
 * femic jedinog cekam na Biljegu;(Atlantic777;(
<femic> dugo se spremam
<femic> srecemo se ;)
<femic> nije da nije
<femic> al kom opansi akom opanci
<femic> bice jednog dana;)
 * femic vodje ni pas da lane a kamol cojk da prozbori;(
 * femic oprostimi djedo Brabislave i prado Vasika
<vasika> bjese Vukadinski knez
<vasika> i danas mu lice vidim
<vasika> ka dijete kad se sretosmo
<vasika> ja
<vasika> od ove pesme daleko
<vasika> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<vasika> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-17
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oARimerzu_M
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvJQVnUIblc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWxviJxldfk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> vidji vidji
<milobit-> ima neko vodje
<milobit-> i nadgleda
<milobit-> ;(
<milobit-> neka neka
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3cXcMSogRU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTKp4IryN8
<milobit-> odo dodo
 * milobit- ponekad se setim i Jovana Banicevica
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-19
<morebit> pijem pivo Rakija mi gorka Kod kuce mi zena ka djevojka;)
<morebit> nije mi mane
<morebit> volimi nu 'koronu' pivo;)
<morebit> kako ste ljudi :)
<morebit> ma volem pokoju da tresnem;
<morebit> to mi je jedina mana
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez7tvis-4Lw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RYhzbklu8E
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeRxV811J1w
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeRxV811J1w
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeRxV811J1w
<morebit> i jopet! bi crnu goru bi da okupira ;)
<morebit> ce mo Jovo nanovo;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx6qXI5G_W0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsZsadf8fxs
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> udri prije da ti zao nije
<morebit> bitka je neminovna
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-21
<morebit> kakoste ljudi  -:)
<morebit> :)
<morebit> cudno?
<morebit> nevolitime!
<morebit> pa ni nik' mi necete da ukradete;(
<morebit> nije morebit Nego jes!
<morebit> da mi nije vas Neznam dje bi provodio dane
<morebit> i razonodu upraznjavo;)
<morebit> ma tamanite se mene
<morebit> ja sam relativno ok. cojk
<morebit> samo mi 'vile' ponekad nose
<morebit> srecom sve to traje kratko 'ali slatko ;)
<morebit> aj aj necu vise da prdom lude
<morebit>  no se pitam dje je moj Joja od Doboja;(
<morebit> zvalisu ga nekad 'ljuta guja*
<morebit> a mene 'vaska karavlaska'
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-22
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> ja nikad bolje
<morebit> zivim ka bubreg u loju
 * morebit kad se malo kod 'babe' zavucem u krevet  ;)
<morebit> nocas je kod mene guslarsko vece :)
<morebit> a 'babu' sam posla na 'taravanku ;)
<morebit> tako sam slobodan ka tica' na granu
<morebit> :)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uPGULGK86o
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXqcM93FtnA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8vEIjE3SNY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NpGSfs01g
